# Tianchao Wangguo Chapter 1: Calm before the storm



## Ariakor (May 17, 2005)

*Supoja Guchiko* 
The winter had been a time of wonderful studying for you. While the landscape outside was covered in snow, you spent most of your waking hours reading ancient scrolls or listening to the lectures held by the Masters of the Elements at the guildhall. Though it was hard and difficult, you succeeded at unlocking the secrets the guild had offered to you. Your masters and higher-ups within the guild saw your progress with joy and soon you rose into the ranks of the accepted, where you were allowed to study the ancient texts and theories contained within the library on your own. During one of these nights spent by candlelight at a low bench, reading cryptical texts on dry and brittle parchment, you came across a note, some half-forgotten handwritten addendum to one of the scrolls you were studying. It mentioned the journeys of a scholar, a fellow wu-ren of the same guild as you now belonged, which took him to the lands bordering on the southern realm of the Huren during the First Dynasty. Though incomplete,the notes mentioned certain places of magical power said to lie hidden for those who know what to look for and they also spoke of ancient magical secrets left behind by the people who had lived here before the rise of the First Dynasty, hundreds of years ago. It did not contain too many details, but it was specific enough for you to mach the descriptions of places, where further of these notes could be found, to the location of a small temple dedicated to a river god near the village of Fengnong. 
So when spring finally came, you decided to seek this village, which according to imperial census records lay near the coast in the Province of Haifeng, to seek out that temple, wherever it lies. The village, it seems, can be found in the same spot today as it was during the First Dynasty. So this would probably be a good place to start. There was also a guildhouse in a city nearby, in case you would need any further assistance. So after a journey of almost a month, you are as close to your destination as you possible can be. As nigt falls and the scent of cherry blossoms lies heavily in the air, you near a two-story buildings at the roadside, an inn named "Three Blossoms", and elect to spend the night there, as a storm seems to be brewing on the horizon when the sun went down and the village itself is not far from it, probably just a few more hours of walking.

*Lanyu* 
The Empire is a place of extremes. From the uninhabittable mountain ranges of the North to the teeming jungles of the South, from the wide open plains of the West to the roling sea in the East. Its people are as diverse as the land itself, each area different from the next. But all the while they have the same spiritual beliefs, revere the same Holy Guardians and Elemental Spirits and live all under the rule of the same Emperor. This diversity, which is strongest the farther away you get from the cities, is also what makes your long journeys from one area to another so much more exciting. You can't quite know what lies beyond the next hill, how the people of the next village practise their ancestral worship, or ancient beliefs are manifest in the local spirits and small gods still revered in the more rural communities. But this is also what makes everything more interesting. What they thaught you at the temple gave you an insight in the world few outsiders ever have, but all the meditating over ancient texts and the spiritual guidance of your mentors was never quite enough to satisfy your need to experience the world outside the enclosure of the temple's walls. And furthermore, the scriptures even told that a dutyful monk could best serve his people not meditating all day but lending them a helping hand and by sharing his insights giving them guidance in their lives. So you set out from the temple of Fenghuo this spring and followed the road wherever destiny would lead you. Now it seems that after a long day spent walking along the street, passing through the open countryside of the more rural areas of the Hafeng Province, that fate brought you to an inn named "Three blossoms" , just before the looming dark clouds which had gathered during the afternoon would beginn to spill the gathered water in a torrential downpour. Not far from this inn, you were told in another temple where you stopped a few days ago, lies a small old village with a famous set of caverns considered holy since ancient times. This, and the tales you've heard about the local gods were enough to spark your interest and so you set out to find this village. But with night falling, it seems wise to stop at the inn and spend the night there.

*Magistrate Pan Chou* 
The big cities of the EMpire nowadays seem to be a festering spot for crimes of all sorts. from robbery to slave trading, from selling of drugs to assasinations, from kidnapping to illegal magical practises there is nothing that you can't find in these sinkholes of human nature. But nevertheless, even where it seems that justice is more a token than a force to be reckoned with, it is still there and, given time, will prevail. That is what you learned during your long years as an Imperial Magistrate. But, not only the cities are places where crimes are commited and jstice is needed. Nowadays the provinces of the Empire offer a lot of work for someone like you, with all the bandits and insurrections and conspiracies that seem to have come out of nowhere to spread over the countryside, going by almost unnoticed in the larger cities who have to deal with their own problems. So the High Magistrate Li Yuanfeng one day appointed you to go from village to village and spread the Emperors justice where needed. There was, indeed, a lot that needed doing. 
This spring your travels have led you South, along the coast and into the Province of Haifeng, where you followed a group of known criminals who seemed to be working for a larger group which had, so far, gone unnoticed by the imperial Magistrates. This group sometimes split up, but kept a common base of operations in one of the medium sized coastal cities, until they continued to another one, leaving behind parts of their networks and setting up in new areas. You had intercepted a few messages they had received from someone giving them commands, all cryptic and with little detail, but containing just enough that you found it worthwhile to follow them to uncover the one(s) who stood behind them. Now, after they had spent some time near the provincial capital, the group, calling itself "Brothers of the Red Louts", had moved on again and you folled them again. But this time, they managed to loose you. Probably they finally realised someone was following them, or maybe they just found it a good idea to lay low for a while. But whatever the reason, they couldn't be that far away, so you decided to spent some time investigating this area. So far, your investigations haven't led to any useful hints, but you're not willing to give up that easily. You were nearing the village of Fengnong when the weather made a change for the worse and you were forced to head for a near roadside inn called "Three blossoms" which seemed like a nice enough place to wait out the storm and them continue your search. And, who knows, probably you could even find a lead or two at the inn whiel you're there.

*Jian Guo* 
When you first had left the area where you had spent most of your life u until now in the presence of a group of catfolk travelling north and only with Shadow for company beside them, you were not shure where the road woul lead you. But ever since leaving your family behind and setting foot into the world outside your village, this chance encounter seemed to have been a sign of fate for you to follow. In the company of the catfolk, to whom you could act as a guide and intermdediate with the human world, with which they were unfamiliar, you came to the most distant regions of the Empire. It wasn't long before you had seen the wide open plains of the West and the majestic Rising Phoenix Mountains along the Empires borders, and from there on you followed them east, into the heart of the Empire. The catfolk were a group of envoys en route to visit several of the other communities of their people in the other provinces and you really enjoyed their company. but then, as the last winter drew to an end, came the time for departure. The catfolked thanked you for your help and assistance during the journey and invited you to come visit their city in the South whenever you would be back again,. They would stay with their brothers and sisters for some time before returning south and you found that the larger provincial capitals in the heart of the Empire weren't a place where you could stay for a long time. It was like you had been put in a cage: you felt the urge to go out and see more of the world, of which what you had seen up to now had only been a tiny little piece. So you took your leave from them and followed the roads, visiting the many different places and peoples of the Empire and getting accustomed to some of their strange customs. Now, after having travelled the East for quite some time, you decided to follow the coast a bit to the south toward more familiar territory before setting out again in another direction. As the sun came down today, the sky was covered with dark fast-moving clouds and strong gusts of wind that ripped along the coastline, foretelling of a storm to come. So you went a bit further inland before it was fully dark and before long, you found an inn along one of the major imperial roads. The inn, namend "Three blossoms", seemed warm and comfortable and the storm seemed to be almost on you now. But something else seemed to be amiss here, something like a strange uneasyness in your very surroundings, but you could not place your finger on it. Ahead, the inn greeted you warmly with two lit lanterns covered with rice paper flanking the main entrance.


*Lin Xu* 
You had spent most of your time either at your monastery near the Great Spirit Wall or serving with the Empire's forces in the wilderness, seeking out incursions from the Shadowlands and the barbarians living beyond the wall. So far, you had been very successful in your doings and one day, when word reached the North of an increase in pirate and bandit activities in the southern province of Haifeng the Elemental Master of your Temple decided to send you South, officially to broaden your abilities by studying from the practises of other temples before returning North again. But what your master told you, just before you left, was this: it was feared, he said, that the increase in activities in this province could mean some otherwolrdly influence from the Shadowlands or one of the groups of magical practicioners aligned with them. So you woul be sent into this area to see if the rumors they had heard of strange things going on there actualy were based on truth or if they were just exagerations from the people suffering from the frequent raids and robbings. So they sent you South, first to the capital of the Haifeng province and from there you were directed into the coastal regions, where the attacks ahd been more frequent recently. So far, your search has not brought any results, but on the other hand you have only been here for a few days. Eyperience with the machinations of the Shadowlands had shown you that sometimes they could be much more subtle than a brutal frontal assault and so you bid your time, continuing your search. As thsi day drew to a close, you arrived at an inn named "Three blossoms" where you decided to spend the night. Just as you were about to enter the building, a distand rumble announced the comming of a mighty storm.

*Aishan Tüen Li* 
After having left the Temple of Yüe Lan, you wandered across the central provinces of the Empire, bringing aid to those who needed it and to get more insight into the workings of the realms of men and spirits alike. While on the road your experience with the Magistrates had been as much of help as your training at the temple and you helped in matters great and small, from treating injuries to solving misunderstandings between people and the spirits who lived beside them. You began to get an understanding for the common people and those of noble birth alike, for the humans and the few Spiritfolk and Catfolk you have met so far on your journeys. Each encounter brought you new insights, helped to understand how the teachings of the temple were meant to be used to solve the problems of the real world. And your journeys took you from your temple at the eastern edge of the Western Provinces to the coastal areas of the southern province of Haifeng, where you spent several days at the local Water Temple in the provincial capital. Here you learned of the village of Fengnong along the coastline where it was said that a wise and old river god made its home in a set of sacred caves not far from the village. So you decided to pay this god a visit, to see what insights you could learn from it, before continuing your travels. After three days on the road you are finally not far from the village, probably just a few more hours ride distant, when the sun sets and an huge thunderstorm is gathering above you. As you round ha small groove of bamboo an inn appears out of the gatherin twilight before you. Its name, "Three blossoms" can be seen clearly due to the two rice-paper covered lanterns hanging on both sides of it by the door. But while you had been travelling through this area, you began to feel a growing uneasyness, as if the land and the spirits themselves were in turmoil. But whenever you looked or tried to concentrate on it, no source for this turmoil could be defined.


*Everyone* 
The "Three blossoms" inn is a two-story building of red-laquered wood and white clay surrounded by an earthen wall and a little palisade at the back where the stables are. Its ground floor consists mainly of the kitchen, the common room as well as three small rooms for the innkeeper and his family, while tow stairs lead up, one to the first-floor part of the common room (partially open to the common room below), and the other up to the guest rooms of varying size. When you enter, there are only a few locals (ten in all) present at four of the dozen tables, eying you a bit nervously and keeping to themselves. Except for the other players, there don't seem to be any other strangers residing at the in tonight. The innkeepers two daughters act as serving maids but don't seem to have much work to do at the moment. The inside is lit by a large fireplace on one side of the common room and several other rice-paper covered lanterns like those outside the main entrance.


----------



## Rhialto (May 17, 2005)

Pan Chou steps into the inn's common room.  To those who see him, he seems a man of average height and sleight build, with a handsome, delicate face.  He is wearing a wet magistrate's uniform, and carrying a lute and a large sword on his back.   Water from the storm pools at his feet.  The young man coughs fiercely, a rather consumptive sound to his wheezing.  After a moment, he stops, and politely raises his hand, signalling the innkeeper.  "A cup of green tea, sweetened with honey," he states, smiling slightly.  "If it isn't any trouble for you."


----------



## Ariakor (May 17, 2005)

"Not at all, Magistrate." The innkeeper quickly sends one of his daughters into the kitchen to fetch the tea kettle while he himself brings a cup and a small pot of honey. The locals seem to look up from their table where they ahd been talking quietly among themselves and one or two takes a catious glance towards your table. "Would like something to eat as well, mylord?" asks the inkeeper, bowing after having set the pot and the cup on the table.


----------



## Rhialto (May 17, 2005)

Chou gives a polite bow.  "Perhaps a small bowl of noodles.  And thank you for your hospitality."  He takes a seat.  "But, please--do not be so formal.  I am only a man in service to the Empire, like many others.  Hardly a lord."  He smiles, as he dusts off the table before him.  "In fact, I am here on a casual matter.  The gathering of red flowers."  This last bit is said loud enough to be heard at the locals' table.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

*Supoja Guchiko river spiritfolk wu-jen*

*Guchiko entered the tea house in near-unsightly haste.  She was a slight and elegant young woman with large green eyes and a long fall of dark hair. She was wearing flowing robes bound with obis, in colors of blue and green. Her hair was fixed in a manner as to invoke flowing or falling water. She wore a woven basket on her back, and carried series of metal plates engraved and painted with figures at her waist.  Any water from the brewing storm just seemed to slide off of her as she entered.  She removed her basket from her back, and took a seat at a ground floor table, requesting warm tea from the first serving boy or girl to ask it of her.*


----------



## Ariakor (May 17, 2005)

"Not a problem at all, ...Magistrate. " said the innkeeper after bowing again. He seems curious as to the last statement of his guest. "Red flowers, mylor...ah, sir. Bad time for looking for flowers, isn't it?" At that moment his daughter arrived with the tea. Taking the teapot from her, he sent her back into the kitchen to bring out the food. The locals seemed to have mostly gone back to their quiet brooding over at their table, but when Chou mentioned the flowers one of them eyed him with a bit of mistrust.

When the door opened and the second new arrival sat down, he hastily sent his other daughter over with another tea pot and a cup. With a deep bow she asked: "Good evening to you, mylady. How may i be of service?" Some of the locals alss looked over to her when shee entered, but most did not spare her mor then a glance, continuing instead with ther game of mahjong, the pieces clicking audibly over the noise of the growing storm.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

"I thank you.  I would wish for warm tea please.  I have been walking long and need to soothe the dust away from my throat.  If there is rice, I would desire a bowl of that as well," she says softly with an elegant bobbing of her head.


----------



## Ariakor (May 17, 2005)

"As you whish, mylady." said the girl, her voice momentarily drowned out by a thunderclap. She bowed again and then disappeared into the kitchen. The locals, she noticed, had returned their gazes towards the game at one table or were taling quietly amongst themselves at the other tables.


----------



## Rhialto (May 17, 2005)

> "Red flowers, mylor...ah, sir. Bad time for looking for flowers, isn't it?"




"Less than opportune.  But that only increases their value." He smiles slightly, then pours his tea.  "The Emperor you see, has gone mad for red flowers."  He begins to mix in the honey.  "He's willing to pay quite well for them, and so I find myself on the road, hunting for them."  He blows on his tea.  "Naturally, I would welcome any assistance in finding them."  (Pan Chou is studying the innkeeper intently at this, while also gauging the reactions of the local who seemed most affected by his comment.  Sense Motive +6)

As the new arrival orders, he nods at her table.  "Also, if you would kindly tell the young woman who just arrived that I would be honored to share her company at my table, I would appreciate it greatly."


----------



## Nephtys (May 17, 2005)

Jian Guo makes no particular hurry towards the warm lights of the inn, letting the raindrops fall where they wished across her exposed hair and skin. Something was amiss, true, wether with the storm or the inn or the lands surrounding it. But, for now, that was no cause for concern. For now she was content to let the water fall.

Shadow doesn't share her serenity, though, growling unhappily from somewhere ahead. The panther had been spoiled by too many warm nights in front of the fireplace, and the lights ahead beckoned the wet animal.

...

She enters the Inn, one hand on Shadow's head, and smiles in answer to any surprised or frightened stares drawn by her friend. She walks to a table near the fireplace adressing the nearest girl on the way. "Ricewine, rice and fish please. And two pounds of raw meat for the cat."


----------



## Seeten (May 17, 2005)

Lanyu enters the room, her catlike motions, and grace apparent. She surveys the patrons, with a discerning eye, not predatory, but interested, sizing up the surroundings. She slips into an unoccupied booth, and orders a bowl of hot soup. 

"Hot soup, please", She asks in a quiet voice, before sliding into the back of the booth, back to the wall, to survey the bar.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

*Supoja Guchiko, river spiritfolk wu-jen*



			
				Rhialto said:
			
		

> As the new arrival orders, he nods at her table.  "Also, if you would kindly tell the young woman who just arrived that I would be honored to share her company at my table, I would appreciate it greatly."



  *Guchiko blushes at the invitation, but nevertheless has the servant help her bring her things over to the stranger's table.*

"You are kind to a stranger," she says softly, keeping her eyes down as she sits.  "May I have the pleasure of my host's name?  I am Supoja Guchiko."


----------



## Rhialto (May 17, 2005)

*Magistrate Pan Chou*

Chou smiles and bows slightly.  "I am Pan Chou, a magistrate of the Empire.  And indeed, I should thank you, as it is always a pleasure to spend time in the company of a beautiful woman."  He leans forward slightly.  "Also, I may require your help," he notes in a quiet whisper.  "I am looking for some dangerous individuals and such individuals tend to dislike magistrates looking for them.  They dislike it so much that magistrates are occasionally found dead from their displeasure.  Thus I must be wary, but one generally has a problem being wary alone.  Two on the other hand..."  He glances over at the mahjong game.  "And--perhaps I am being foolish," he mutters, "but I am getting an impression this place may not be as friendly as it seems."

He smiles brightly.  "But please--enough about me!  What interests bring you to this out-of-the-way village?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

*Supoja Guchiko, female river spiritfolk wu-jen*

*Guchiko looks startled when he mentions that he might be in danger, but tries to hide any obvious signs of fear.*

"I hope your enemeis don't think to attack around so many villagers, Magistrate Pan," she says, then quickly changes the subject.  "I am hear to find the temple of the river good that I know is nearby.  Within may be some notes, directions, that could lead me to a place where magical secrets could be discovered."  Her enthusiasm is obvious, and she weaves her hands in animated gestures as she talks.


----------



## Rhialto (May 17, 2005)

*Magistrate Pan Chou*

"I think I may have heard of that place," notes Chou.  "Legends and rumors and twice-told tales, mind you, nothing concrete. One hears of the strangest rumors in one's travels."  He shrugs weakly.  "I'm afraid such stories hold little personal appeal to me, so I can tell you little more.  I revere the spirits, but I also keep them distant."  

Glancing at the other arrivals, he glances at her.  "My goodness, this place is seeing some odd customers, isn't it?"


----------



## sword-dancer (May 18, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

*Arishan rides carefully to the three blossoms and  secures his horse before he enters, slightly bowing to the innkeeper and bowing much deeper to the Persons of education,  dignity and rank in this room *

"I greet you all with respect, I´m Arishan a younger son of the family of Tüen Li and a pupil of the Lüe Yan Temple, if i may be of service to one or all of you ?
Would you please let somebody care for my horse, and if you would please so friendly to serve me one of your good Teas and rice or noodles to eat"


----------



## Ariakor (May 18, 2005)

The innkeeper and his daughters hurry to meet the requirements for their new guests. He adds a few extra logs to the fire in the fireplace to heat up the room a bit, as the closing storms winds are now howling around the edges of the building, making it rather chilly in the common room in some places.

The innkeeper then disappears for a few minutes into the rain outside to see that the horses of his new guests are tended to by the stableboy, while his daughters serve drink and steaming hot food (and the raw meat for the cat, which the innkeepers daughter eyes warily when approaching the table) to the newcomers. They are bowing and smiling while serving the food, but seem a littel anxious until their father returns from the outside again.

The locals at their tables stare openly at each of the new arrivals, as if they hadn't seen any persons from outside their little village here in years. Most don't spare more than a quick glance, though the black shape of the panther now resting near the table at the fireplace draws more than one anxious look from time to time. 


[Magistrate Pan Chou: Sense Motive Check result 23: you have the impression that these villagers just seem to be alittle more mistrusting towards outsiders, probably because they fear something or someone rather than meaning you ill. One  young man in particular seems to be pretty nervous and is glacing towards your table fmore often from time to time, as if he's trying to work up the courage to come over and talk to you perhaps. But so far  he hasn't.]


----------



## Nephtys (May 18, 2005)

sword-dancer said:
			
		

> "I greet you all with respect, I´m Arishan a younger son of the family of Tüen Li and a pupil of the Lüe Yan Temple, if i may be of service to one or all of you ?




"You may, perhaps, be of service to us all," Jian Guo answers the man with a small sitting bow of her own. "I am Jian Guo, student and servant of nature. Please join me at my table."

If/when he joins her: 

She speaks quietly, "I am sencing a disturbance in the spirits surrounding this place, an unusual level of tension with no discernable source. I have been told that the asolytes of your temple have keen skills of observation and detection of unnatural influences. Perhaps we could work together to locate the source of this disturbance before it can become a threat to the locals."


----------



## Gez (May 18, 2005)

Lin Xu leads her horse, Jonggu, to the stable, and removes the saddlebags, and assists the stableboy in grooming the horse. While her steadfast mount is enduring, a wet rest can still cause a fatal cold to an equine.

A bit later, the patrons of the Three Blossoms can witness the arrival of yet another strange character. A grim traveler, wearing armor and burdened by saddlebags in which the careful eyes can notice the handle of two swords, moves swiftly within the inn.

_« I'd like a room for the night, »_ she tells the innkeeper, _« and a warm meal. »_


----------



## Ariakor (May 18, 2005)

"Sure, sure," the innkeeper says, bowing to the new arrival. "Please take a seat while i bring you food and tea." A few minutes later he returns with two steaming bowles, one filled with rice, the other with vegetables and stripes of meat, while one of his daughters brings a cup and another pot of tea. "Do you need anything else?" he asks, bowing again.


----------



## sword-dancer (May 18, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

"I´m honored" *he says as he sits down and answers to her with a subtle nod*
"to assist you in your worthy studies, and mybe could learn a bit of my own, possible I could gain a tiny bit of wisdom."


----------



## Nephtys (May 18, 2005)

sword-dancer said:
			
		

> "I´m honored" *he says as he sits down and answers to her with a subtle nod*
> "to assist you in your worthy studies, and mybe could learn a bit of my own, possible I could gain a tiny bit of wisdom."




She smiles, pleased at his acceptance of her suggestion. "Have you perhaps sensed the taint in this place? The agitation of the spirits?"

ooc: Has her sense of unease from her surroundings increased since she first felt it? Or since she entered the inn?


----------



## Ariakor (May 18, 2005)

Outside the storm has been growing louder and more aggressive, so it seems. The wind is howling around the corners of the building while the sound of the rain drumming on the tiles of the roof seems to have intensified. 

The young man, you notice, seems to glace towards you more often now.

ooc: so far, the feeling of uneasyness has been at about the same level. something brooding, lying in wait, like waiting for something to happen, but nothing that is quite definitive enough to put your finger on it... so far.


----------



## sword-dancer (May 18, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

*He hesitates for a few moments*
"Taint, why did you believe this could be?"* he whispers so feint, as almost silent, even if nothing changed his behaviour, it is at least clear for her, his awareness isn`t only  really high, but  he `s readying himself mentally*

ooc: are his feelings that which are effects of Problems betwenn spirits and mortals or spirits or are there other things involved, mybe things he could possibly consider tainted.


----------



## Ariakor (May 18, 2005)

ooc: taint is the influence of the shadowlands on all living creatures, the very essence that corrupts the weak to do the shadowland's bidding. It can corrupt items, people, places and spirits. Certain types of magic are also considered tainted, spreading the influence of the shadowlands


----------



## Gez (May 18, 2005)

Ariakor said:
			
		

> "Sure, sure," the innkeeper says, bowing to the new arrival. "Please take a seat while i bring you food and tea." A few minutes later he returns with two steaming bowles, one filled with rice, the other with vegetables and stripes of meat, while one of his daughters brings a cup and another pot of tea. "Do you need anything else?" he asks, bowing again.




_« No, thanks. That'll be enough. »_

She drinks her tea slowly, listening to the conversations and examining the patrons, trying to notice whether people are speaking about Shadowlands machinations.


----------



## Seeten (May 18, 2005)

Lanyu accepts the soup with a polite nod, and listens to the conversations going on around her. She keeps an eye especially on the newcomers who appear to possess martial knowledge, watching them keenly. She hasnt gotten to spend much time with those sorts, and is very interested.


----------



## Ariakor (May 18, 2005)

Sitting closer to the other newcomers than to the locals, who stick to four tables almost on the end of the room opposite the fireplace, near the stairs, it might even be possible for Lanyu to overhear a few peaces of what they are talking to each other. 

ooc: might make a listen check or decide to walk over to the others, because you can hear a bit of their talking...a bit more than the locals do, that is. they are just eying everyone now and then.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 18, 2005)

*Supoja Guchiko, female river spiritfolk wu-jen*



			
				Rhialto said:
			
		

> "I think I may have heard of that place," notes Chou.  "Legends and rumors and twice-told tales, mind you, nothing concrete. One hears of the strangest rumors in one's travels."  He shrugs weakly.  "I'm afraid such stories hold little personal appeal to me, so I can tell you little more.  I revere the spirits, but I also keep them distant."
> 
> Glancing at the other arrivals, he glances at her.  "My goodness, this place is seeing some odd customers, isn't it?"



   "Storms always tend to drive strangers together," Guchiko murmurs, looking at the others with interest.  The plain woman with the large cat, the man in pleasing shades of green who declared himself a scholar, and the two exotic women warriors... quite an unusual collection, even for so terrible a storm.


----------



## Nephtys (May 18, 2005)

sword-dancer said:
			
		

> *He hesitates for a few moments*
> "Taint, why did you believe this could be?"* he whispers so feint, as almost silent, even if nothing changed his behaviour, it is at least clear for her, his awareness isn`t only really high, but he `s readying himself mentally*




She shrugs uncomfortably, "All I know is that something seems wrong, spiritually wrong, in this region. It feels like something is lying in wait, something hungry. It might well be tainted, but I hope it is not."


----------



## Rhialto (May 18, 2005)

*Magistrate Pan Chou*

Chou nods.  "True.  Though somehow--this has a strangely fated feel..."


----------



## Ariakor (May 19, 2005)

Another thunderclap booms across the countryside and for just an instant the rain and the wind seem to intensify once more. Then it all is silent again, safe for the murmur of the rain on the rooftop, the talking of the guests and the clicking of the mahjong-pieces. 

*Pan Chou:* 
The young man, who had been watching you all the time since you have entered the tavern, finally rose and walked over to your table. He wore the same simple woolen tunics and wooden sandals as the other peasants, who remained sitting at their table, talking amongst themselves. His face shows his nervousness, as he bows to you deeply, then looks at you with his dark eyes. Then he said in a voice just a little shaky with nervousness: "I don't want to disturb your conversation, mylord, but do you mind if i ask you a question?" Without waiting for your reply and his courage to give up on him, he continues. "Are you here to do something about the bandits?"

Some of the other villagers look at what the boy is doing, still with mistrust on their faces, but also happy about him having been the one to as, it seems. Meanwhile, the innkeeper serves them another round of drinks, a local brew of hot spiced wine, by the smell of it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2005)

"'Bandits?" Guchiko says with tones of alarm in her voice, her hand fluttering to her throat.  "What bandits?"

*Banditry was unknown amongst her people, and something she had only recently learned of.  The fact that people would attack others for their possessions when the land gave plenty for all... it was just horrible to think that reasoning people would do something like that.*


----------



## Ariakor (May 19, 2005)

Tha youg man seemed to look more nervous now then before, but he continued nevertheless: "Well, ..ah.. these bandits first came here about two months ago, killed those that put up a fight and just took what they wanted. Since then, they have been coming here every fortnight, taking things and people and saying that they are our new lords now. They are strong, on horse and well armed and there was nothing we could do about them. They just killed anyone who didn't follow their orders. Old Wang said he'd go to the nearest city and ask them for help, that was about a week ago. Did they send you to help us?" In his eyes you can see tears strating to form, but it also seams like a great weight has finally fallen from his shoulders and he seems to be more at easy now, though still a bit anxious as he's looking at you and the other newcomers.

The other people in the room pretended not to pay any mind to the boy talking to the newcomers, but somehow it seems as if the were still paying more attention to it than they wanted to admit.

The innkeeper put a hand on the boys shoulder and said: "These bandits have caused trouble for some time now, you know, but they mostly stayed away from the imperial roads and kept to villages like the one  little Mao here has come from.  They usually don't molest travellers, so there is no need to be afraid and while that sorm is raging outside, they won't be about either, i'm sure." Turning to the boy, he said: "You don't have to worry, you're safe here."


----------



## sword-dancer (May 19, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> She shrugs uncomfortably, "All I know is that something seems wrong, spiritually wrong, in this region. It feels like something is lying in wait, something hungry. It might well be tainted, but I hope it is not."




_I fear you´re right, and your hope is only an illsion in an illusion_
*after he heard the young man speak*

_maybe these are connected?_


----------



## Gez (May 19, 2005)

Hearing Jian Guo speaking of "spiritual wrongness", Lin Xu rises up and moves toward her and Arishan Tüen Li's table.

_« If you excuse my intrusion, milord and milady, I'd like to partake in your conversation. My master sent me far from my home to enquire about the rumors of Taint in this region. »_


----------



## sword-dancer (May 19, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

_Absolutly splendid, this will be a glorious day, a journey to learn the empire, to gain understanding..., problems to help, problems to solve.., through advice and Negotiations.
Not to be damned facing  taint ridden traitors and their foul masters!_ 

"There is no intrusion, please take your place. Excuse me please I must go outside"
*He goes outside to release himself and after a short look of being alone, call to the spirits to let him see the taint before he goes slowly back in the dining room*

Did he detect anything or anybody tainted.


----------



## Rhialto (May 19, 2005)

*Magistrate Pan Chou*

Pan Chou stands, and bows to the young man.  "Thank you for coming forward. Bandits are a matter of interest for me.  Especially when they oppress the weak and downtrodden.  I swear to you, as a magistrate of the Empire, I will hunt them down and put an end to depredations."  He looks at the young man and the innkeeper pointedly.  "Now, do you know where the bandits have their camp?"


----------



## Ariakor (May 19, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li:* 
The spirits of the elements answer your call as you stand outside the main entrance to the inn. Meanwhile, the storm is pouring down heavily on the surroundings and so the first to answer your call are spirits of water - your favored elemen, so this could probably be a good sign. Aside from the joy the storm seems to be bringing them, there is not much unusual about them. The spirits of the other elements wh aswer your call - though fewer in number - generaly leave the same impression. The only information that you receive regarding the Taint of the Shadowlands or its influence signals that it is out there, somewhere, hiding in the storm. But nowhere near the inn, or the spirits would show more reactions to your questions.

*Pan Chou:* 
The boy seems to be glad that you are going to help him and his village, bowing and thanking you for your help. The innkeepershares the boys feelings but frowns when he answers your question. "I don't know where they could be making camp, no sir. But they have been around this area for quiete some time now, almost always keeping their distance to the main roads. I only saw them once myself, but that was some time ago. Probably someone else could tell you more about it.  But i also heard from people from other villages that they haven't only kept to raiding villages. They are said to looting the shrines to the spirits of the land as well."

One of the locals, a man of around fourty years, with baldness already spreading across his head and also clad in the garb of a peasant, now speaks up from the table where the boy had sat. "Aye, i have seem 'em, destroyed a shrine near our village. 'tis not the only shrine they destroyed, i tell you. And ever since the we were having troubles of late. Not so before the bandits came, but now, in the last few weeks. I'm sure it was them."


----------



## Rhialto (May 19, 2005)

*Magistrate Pan Chou*

"Looting the shrines, eh?"  Chou smiles at Guchiko.  "I believe there was a temple you wanted to visit.  I think I'm suddenly very interested in it myself."


----------



## Nephtys (May 19, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> Hearing Jian Guo speaking of "spiritual wrongness", Lin Xu rises up and moves toward her and Arishan Tüen Li's table.
> 
> _« If you excuse my intrusion, milord and milady, I'd like to partake in your conversation. My master sent me far from my home to enquire about the rumors of Taint in this region. »_




"Certainly," Jian gestures to a chair. "So there have been rumours. And the rumours would seem to verify the percieved fact. Then the threat is not new... That is both unsettling and reassuring, but at least it should give us some time."



			
				Ariakor said:
			
		

> But i also heard from people from other villages that they haven't only kept to raiding villages. They are said to looting the shrines to the spirits of the land as well."




(If she overhears it: )

"This seems like a good place to start. Spirits enraged by the desecration of their temples could well succumb to the taint. And maybe the reason for the desecrations is an influence of taint in the bandits themselves. Either way they have to be stopped."


----------



## Seeten (May 19, 2005)

Lanyu listens intently to the conversations about bandits, and spiritual taint.  ((And takes 10 on her listen check)) For now, she has nothing to add, although she is certainly interested, and appears interested enough. She also continues to eat her soup, and watches the varied patrons, who seem suddenly to all be quite confident and martial in nature.  What sort of occurrence has caused this turn of events? She wonders.


----------



## Rhialto (May 19, 2005)

*Magistrate Pan Chou*

(On the assumption that I overhear Jian's remark if she overhears the innkeeper's comments.)

Pan Chou turns to the druid.  "It appears, madam, that we share a common cause.  Perhaps we should face it together."


----------



## sword-dancer (May 19, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

*He bows respectful to the spirits*

"I thank you all for your help and will do what I can to cleanse this from the land"

*then he goes back, to the table*

"The wings of the butterfly had shattered the Illusion, these bandits could be a  part of it, so it could be a beginning."


----------



## Nephtys (May 19, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> (On the assumption that I overhear Jian's remark if she overhears the innkeeper's comments.)
> 
> Pan Chou turns to the druid. "It appears, madam, that we share a common cause. Perhaps we should face it together."




She inclines her head respectfully, "Indeed, Magistrate, I believe we should."




			
				sword-dancer said:
			
		

> "The wings of the butterfly had shattered the Illusion, these bandits could be a part of it, so it could be a beginning."




She laughs quietly, "Hope is ever shattered, and ever springs eternal. Such is the wonderful dementia of humanity."


----------



## Gez (May 20, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Certainly," Jian gestures to a chair. "So there have been rumours. And the rumours would seem to verify the percieved fact. Then the threat is not new... That is both unsettling and reassuring, but at least it should give us some time."




_« I'm not sure we have so much time. I was sent there to find and thwart Shadowlands incursion. Usually, those happen in the North, from where I'm from. Desecrating holy shrines and temples is typical of these interloping marauders. We have to stop them as soon as possible, or more will come. »_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2005)

*Supoja Guchiko, female river spiritfolk wu-jen*



			
				Ariakor said:
			
		

> One of the locals, a man of around fourty years, with baldness already spreading across his head and also clad in the garb of a peasant, now speaks up from the table where the boy had sat. "Aye, i have seem 'em, destroyed a shrine near our village. 'tis not the only shrine they destroyed, i tell you. And ever since the we were having troubles of late. Not so before the bandits came, but now, in the last few weeks. I'm sure it was them."



  *Guchiko colors with anger that someone could dare to lay a hand against the shrines of the spirits.*

"I do have a cause with you.  Their depredations must be stopped immediately.  The gods must have brought us here to stop them," she says passionately, one hand gripping the metal plates at her belt.


----------



## Rhialto (May 20, 2005)

*Magistrate Pan Chou*

The magistrate nods calmly. "As for me, it matters not whether it is a man of Earth, or Demon of Hell--if you break the land's peace and abuse its people, then I am against you."  He glances outside.  "Still, I think we should wait for the weather to clear up before heading out.  So, my suggestion is that we stay here for the night, then tomorrow morning head for the temple.  Perhaps we will find a few bandits there--or at least a few clues as to where they might be based, and what they are planning."


----------



## Nephtys (May 20, 2005)

"I feared I would have to attack the problem myself, I am relieved, and grateful, that I shall not have to." Jian Guo rises and looks at her new companions, "I am ready to retire for the night. Shall we meet again at dawn?"
-
She walks over to the Innkeeper, rents one room for the night and then walks upstairs to meditate. Shadow follows her like its namesake.


----------



## Gez (May 20, 2005)

_« Dawn is fine, esteemed colleague. May your dreams bring you the spirits' advices; but if we are to travel together, I humbly hope your feline friend leaves horses in peace. »_


----------



## sword-dancer (May 20, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

_Good, at least I will not`ve to fight alone to do my duty_

*He nods to Jain Guo*
"I wish you to sleep well"

"Magistrate, If you will I would like to see If I could help you"


----------



## Ariakor (May 20, 2005)

[ooc: rent is 1 imperial silver per person and mount. Unless you want to talk things over a bit, i'll just continuewith the next day tomorrow]

Over the course of the evening, the storm seems to lessen a bit in intensity, but it is still raining through much of the night.


----------



## Rhialto (May 20, 2005)

sword-dancer said:
			
		

> "Magistrate, If you will I would like to see If I could help you"




"I accept the aid of any who are willing and able," replies Pan Chou lightly.  "You are clearly willing, and to judge by your robes, clearly able.  So I think you fit my criterions..."

With that said, Pan Chou pays the innkeeper for his room and board.


----------



## Gez (May 20, 2005)

_« Magistrate, I'll offer my help, too. I hope we'll be able to find these marauders before they commit other depredations. »_

Edit/OOC: 2 silver removed from inventory in the RG thread.


----------



## sword-dancer (May 20, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

_A bit unpolished this magistrate_

"Magistrate,I will meet yo tomorrow in the morning"

*Then he orders a room and goes to bed*


----------



## Rhialto (May 20, 2005)

Chou notes the brief flash of distaste over the shigeo's face with wry amusement.  He'd dealt enough with the priests to know their temples usually sheltered them from certain realities in the lands without their walls.  "It will be my pleasure, shigeo," he says, with an ironic smile and bow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2005)

*Guchiko rises and bows to her new apparent allies before going to seek a room for the evening.  It is apparent that tomorrow will be a difficult day for everyone, and blood will return to water the land by the next sunset.*

OOC - Guchiko will pay the silver for the room, then rise at dawn the next day.


----------



## Ariakor (May 21, 2005)

*Day One*

Next morning's sunrise finally brings an end to the rain and the storm. Though the countryside still remains soaked from the downpour, covered in the early morning mists, it promises do be a finde day later, when the sun has  managed to break through. The night itself was uneventfull, but you all had a slight feeling of something strange gathering in the outside world, like an after echo of yesterday's storm.

You all gather in the common room to take you breakfast together with the villagers. After a good night full of uninterrupted sleep, they seem a bit less moody than yesterday evening. They even appear to be more open towards you when you come down the stairs, greeting you respectfully with words and bows. Even Mao, the young man who first spoke to you yesterday, seems a bit more cheerful now. 

The innkeeper then serves breakfast consisting of steamed rice, a soup with an assortment of vegetables and stripes of meat and green tea, as well as a larger peace of raw meat for the panther. (Though he still maintains a healthy distance to the animal when he serves its breakfast.)

Do you need anything else, sir, mylady?" the innkeeper asks each of you with a friendly smile and a slight bow as he serves your food.


----------



## Gez (May 21, 2005)

_« Thanks. An information, maybe. Do you know of someone who know where the bandits have been seen, and would be brave enough to lead us there? »_


----------



## Ariakor (May 21, 2005)

The innkeeper hesitats for a moment, thinking. Then he says: "Well, i don't know of anyone personally, because they keep their distance to the imperial roads and usually only seem to molest the villages between here and the coast. But probably litte Mao or one of  the other people of his village knows a bit more. Since the bandits killed everyone in sight able to resist, there has not been mch of an urge to  keep track of them, you know?  As far as i know, there have been at least three other villages, al strung along the coastline about half a days walk distant from each other, probably even a bit closer,  which have suffered from the raids of these bandits."


----------



## Gez (May 21, 2005)

_« If they avoid attacking travelers, our guide will be safer with us than alone. »_


----------



## Ariakor (May 21, 2005)

"Hopefully", the innkeeper says with a sigh. " But on the other hand you would have a chance to observe these bandits firsthand then, wouldn't you? But they probably won't come out of the wooodwork just for a grop of travellers, so you should indeed have no problems."

"If you want to go back to the village with us," you can hear the young man named Mao say to you from a nearby table, "we'd really be happy for your company. We wanted to head home soon anyways, because the travelling merchants seem to avoid the area of late and we haven't been able to sell our wares for some days now. We'll just load up and wait for you, would that be ok?"


----------



## Gez (May 21, 2005)

_« Seems a good idea. Provide me with the directions, and I'll scout ahead, while you'll travel with the Magistrate and the Enlightened Ones. We'll all leave as soon as you are ready. »_


----------



## Ariakor (May 21, 2005)

"Sure, no problem, mylady." says the villager. "We shoud be ready in about half an hour."

After having finished their breakfast, the peasants  begin to load their carts outside the inn, leaving you alone with the innkeeper and his daughters.


----------



## Gez (May 21, 2005)

Lin Xu waits for the colleagues fortune sent to her to wake up, so that she can explain to them what has been decided.


----------



## Seeten (May 21, 2005)

Lanyu also pays the 1 silver.

She rises before dawn, interested in the potential for intrigue, or action, or something exciting, she waits in the common room, watching for the others from yesterday to begin filtering down.


----------



## Rhialto (May 21, 2005)

Pan Chou thanks his hosts for the meal and waits for his companions to arrive.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2005)

*Guchiko spends the first hour of dawn preparing her magic for today's confrontation.  Finally she rises and partakes of rice and tea, readying her items so that she is prepared when their guide returns.*


----------



## Gez (May 21, 2005)

If you decide to have been there before, Lin Xu obviously do not wait for you.


----------



## Nephtys (May 21, 2005)

Jian Guo greets the others when she enters the common room, but seems fairly subdued. The faint but irritating sensation of wrongness troughout the night has left her a bit wearied. Her assertiveness from last evening seems to have vanished.


----------



## sword-dancer (May 21, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

*After giving the spirits his respect in a short ceremony after he rises, he goes in the common room for breakfast and meeting*

"Greetings, I hope you all sepd well."
"Magistrate, could it be that the word you intend to use the evening was Shugenja?." *In the Tone of an pupil helpful to his fellow pupil.
Certainly there isn`t the last mocking in his voice,  certainly*


----------



## Gez (May 23, 2005)

_« Well, esteemed colleagues, here is the plan. We'll accompany young Mao and his fellow back to their village. In the meantime, they'll show us sites where the bandits have been reported, including desecrated shrines. We'll leave as soon as possible, and I'll scout ahead for potential ambushes or unlawful activities. Anyone objects? »_


----------



## Rhialto (May 23, 2005)

The magistrate shrugs to the priest's comments.  "I make no claims in expertise in the correct termology of your profession.  If you say that is what you are called, then that is what you are called, no matter what my opinions in the matter might be."  

Turning to the scout, he says, "That plan sounds excellent to me, with one modification--after we search the places they have been seen, we go to a water temple of some repute in this area, which I believe several members of this group were interested in visiting.  Something tells me if it hasn't already been targeted by the bandits, it's going to be..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2005)

"And I _must_ go the temple of the river god regardless.  But if these bandits have desecrated the shrine, they will be punished," Guchiko says passionately.


----------



## Gez (May 23, 2005)

_« They will be punished anyway, »_ laughs Lin Xu.


----------



## Rhialto (May 23, 2005)

*Magistrate Pan Chou*

Chou idly plays with his sword's hilt.  "I think I stand with Ms. Supoja in wanting to make sure of that."  He glances around.  "I do not count justice as one of life's certainties, after all.  Death, perhaps, but not justice..."


----------



## Ariakor (May 25, 2005)

Some time later, after you had finished your breakfast and took your things from your rooms, you all meet the peasants outside at the inn's front gate. There are five of them: the young man, called Little Mao, an older one named Mao Wanxiong (his Uncle), another peasant of about fourty years named Hao Kairan, his son Hao Tianxiang (almost twenty years of age and of strong built) and a woman named Wang Meihua (Tianxiang's soon-to-be wife who'd arrived just a few hours ago from a nearby village where she had tried unsuccessfully to sell some of their wares). They had their stuff already loaded onto two ox-carts and are ready to go.

"So, we'll be heading towards our village, but if there's anything you'd like to see on the way, tell us, ok? otherwise we should be there by early afternoon, i think", says Hao Kairan, squinting in the sunlight and cheweing on some plant.


----------



## Gez (May 25, 2005)

_« We'll want to see places where these bandits have been seen, holy sites that have been desecrated, and holy sites that haven't, yet. »_


----------



## Ariakor (May 25, 2005)

Then you all set out towards the village. Due to the ox-carts relatively low speed, crossing the miles will take its time. Your party first follows the imperial road further south, but leaves it after about a mile or so along a crude trail made by carts and men over the course of generations, here and there lined with cherry-trees and some small groves of bamboo. The trail itself is still a bit wet and muddy where it is not already covered by grass, but aside from animal tracks there is not much to be seen in the mud. As the sun climbs higher into the sky, the terrain around the trail changes and the open plains make way for slow-rising hills which, according to your companions, cover most of the coastal areas. 

At a place where the trail crosses a small stream on an old stone bridge, Hao Kairan halts his cart and points to another trail, branching from this one close to the water and following its course into a cut between the hills. "This trail leads to the village of Yutian and its nearby shrine. I met someone from that village about two weeks ago and he told me that their shrine had been desecretad by the smae bandits that also had toaken some of their food supplies a day or two earlier. If you want to, i can show you the way to the shrine while the others wait with here with the carts. The shrine s not very far from here, but the village is about two miles distant beyond those hills."


----------



## Rhialto (May 25, 2005)

Pan Chou draws his sword.  "I think we would like that.  If it isn't any trouble for you."


----------



## Ariakor (May 25, 2005)

WHile the other villagers mutter their agreement and begin to lead the oxen to the shallow river banks in order to water them in the meantime, Arishan Tüen Li elects to stay with them just in case something should happen. 

"Okay", says Kairan, "just follow me. It isn't very far."

The path he leads you on follows the course of the small river for a few dozen steps before disappearing between two huge boulders that just seem to sit at the flank of the hill, surrounded by a few low-growing bushes. Behind the boulders a narrow and in part steep set of rough-hewn stairs, their edges well-worn by wind, weather and the feet of pilgrims and travellers alike, winds its way amid old gnarled trees and bushes like a snake up the hillside. Finally, after having passed a row of paired boulders at the top of the stairs the path opens up onto a clearing on top of the hill which is surrounded by pines and trees. 

Aside from your path the clearing has only one other Entrance on the north side: a large wooden gate without doors, carved and painted in formerly bright colors. From there, you can see a larger, gently downgoing pathway leading into the woods. To your left, a small pond stretches along the edge of the clearing, encircled by cherry trees in full bloom. On a small plattform made of stone, which edges into the pond and is surrounded by a ring of white water lilys, an open-walled shrine had been errected by the villagers. The building itself was small - just a roof of green tiles supported by four wooden posts and a knee-high wall, open to the clearing - and aside from the shrine itself there was not much to be seen there. But even from afar the shrine showes signs of the desecraption: the shrine itself seems to has been hacked apart by a weapon wielded with considerable strenght, the wood shows burn marks and there is a lot of blood smeared in a variety of patterns across the floor of the shrine and part of the clearing.

Kairan hesitates at the edge of the clearing, as he sees the shrine itself, disbelief plainly visible on his face.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2005)

"Spirits save the spirit of the the shrine," Guchiko says, her face somber.


----------



## Seeten (May 25, 2005)

Lanyu has, at this point, just begun following as though she belongs. It seems interesting enough, escorting the villagers, and if not, a bandit attack seems worthy of helping out against. She doesnt speak, however, unless directly questioned.


----------



## Rhialto (May 25, 2005)

*Magistrate Pan Chou*

Pan Chou glance at the patterns made in blood and then at the wu-yen.  "Tell me, Guchiko," he asks, gesturing at them, "do these mean anything to you?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2005)

"I do not know yet.  I... let me see.  Such terrible feelings, death, hate..." she says quietly, and begins to walk up to the shrine to examine the destruction left behind, to see if any sense can be made from it.


----------



## Gez (May 25, 2005)

Lin Xu examinate the patterns, too, trying to remember whether she saw such marks before in her previous raids against Shadowlands marauders.

She then looks around, trying to guess from where the bandits could have gone when they attacked the site, establishing a mental picture of the region's geography, and pressing Kairan with questions.

She thinks aloud, her monologue being along those lines:
_« The attack is too old for their tracks to be seen, but I'm not used to find my prey through tracking anyway. Rather, it's a question of logical deductions. They have been thorough in their desecration of the shrine, but haven't wasted time hacking the cherry trees. They thus didn't felt confident enough to stay any further. Which means they probably didn't pass through a path where they could have easily been seen. Village is in that direction, in this one there's too much vegetation, but they could have went through this and that and this, »_ she says, pointing various features of the landscape, _« and stayed under the cover of the hills. Or they could have went through this path, for example, but probably not this one. »_

In other words, she's using her knowledge of survival, geography, and nature, as well as her past experience, to try to get an idea of the path followed by the bandits. If several paths seems possible, it isn't much of a problem, as more enquiries and inspections of other sites will allow to recoup her guesses.


----------



## Ariakor (May 26, 2005)

Slowly you are circling the clearing, inspecting the signs left behind by the attackers. While Kairan tries to be as helpful as possible, it becomes clear that he knows much of the information only from what his friend from the nearby village has told him. 

Well, you know, my friend told me that he heard it from a fellow who had been up here when it was discovered. Said that all of this mus have happened sometime during the night or in the early hours of the dawn. The shrine had been tended to by an elderly monk named Mengfeng, a kind and gentle man who spent most of his time here meditating with the Spirits. I've met him myself once or twice, when i had been in the village down there to meet my friend. He was a good man, at ease with himself and the world around him and he always helped the villagers with their ceremonies. Somehow, they said, he seemed to know in advance when he was needed, like as if the Spirits sent him a sign or something. Well, anyways, they later found that poor man dead among the lilys in  his own blood. Cut by a sharp blade, they said. But whoever did this didnÄt stay here for long, i was told. By the time my friend's fellow and some other villagers came here around noon to make some offerings for a good harvest, they had already disappered again."


As you go around the clearing, you notice some other, smaller details of what has been done here. While the markings in blood clearly are meant to rob the shrine and its spirit of a holy sanctuary, somebody also seemed to have taken his time to form a "pattern" in the water lilys covering the pond. Several of the white flowers are also sprinkled in blood, while some of the cherry trees also show a few carvings in their bark. All of this seems to be aimed at desecrating the shrine, but you all have a growing feeling of something not being right here. Like you are being watched from the shadows of the trees across the pond.

*Guchiko:* 
All the patterns you find around the clearing, from the blood on the shrines floor to the carvings in the trees, indicates  at this has not only been a  'simple' desecration of a holy area. Some very powerful blood magic must have been cast here, to further complete the handiwork of the attackers. The shrine itself has been smashed in two by a single powerful blow from a extremely sharp weapon, probably an axe, and its peaces are aligned from South to North within the pattern of blood on the floor, pointing towards the distant lands beyound the Spirit Wall. It seems as if someone was being extra careful to upset the natural order of things and make sure that whatever magic has been worked here was increased a little in its effects.  [occ: make knowledg: arcana check for further details]

*Lin Xu:* 
The most obvious route the bandits could have taken would have been the path down tothe village. If they had had horses, this would also have been the only path accessible to them. There are several game trails leading from the clearing, but only two of them are wide enough and not too treacherous to have been navigated by humans. One of them leads more or less straight down to the river to the bridge where your fellows wait with the ox-carts. the other one dissappears further into the woods between the surrounding hills, but also circling one of them in the general direction of the village.


----------



## Ariakor (May 26, 2005)

*Guchiko:* 
The magic that has been worked here clearly used the blood of the monk to further fuel its effects.  But it seems that beside desecrating this site, something else was done here: amid the symbols smeared in blood on the floor of the shrines little building, you find  a small bowl made out of polished obsidian, broken into four equal-sized parts. Among the lines etched into the bowl, drwaing faint images of the same symbols you can oalso find on the trees, is a thin layer of grey ash, like the one used in conjurations of creatures from the netherworld. The Bowl resonates with a tainted aura, that still seems to drift out among the symbols on the floor and infse them with their dark power. This ash is known as Spirit Ash and almost exclusively used by Bloodmages. You also recognize the pattern which the blood forms on the water lilys:  it is known as the Sacrifice to Oblivion, an oval shaped circle which is balanced on a focus point (the shrine in this case) and in the center of which you can safely asume that the body of the monk must have been floating. All this is used to summon one or more minions of the Shadow Nether, the Part of the Shadowlands which coexists within the NEther World, to serve the summoner's bidding. From the look of it, one summoned creature is more likely than several.


----------



## Gez (May 26, 2005)

_« Two miles to the village... I could go there, ask questions, and be back here in about one hour. I have to know whether they had horses, and whether villagers heard them passing through, or nearby, their village the night they desecrated the shrine. Would it bother you to wait ? »_


----------



## Rhialto (May 26, 2005)

*Magistrate Pan Chou*

"Not particularly," notes Chou.  "But it would bother me a great deal if you were captured by yourself.  Perhaps someone should go with you..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 27, 2005)

"Whoever did this crime was a bloodmage, a hideous practitioner of evil, and he used the monk's death to summon something from the Shadow Nether," Guchiko says in a choaked and horrified voice.


----------



## Rhialto (May 27, 2005)

*Magistrate Pan Chou*

The magistrate's delicate face pales.  "Heaven preserve us..."  He glances at the sohei/scout.  "In that case, I must insist we stay together.  Who knows what evil they've loosed on the world..."


----------



## Gez (May 27, 2005)

_« If the nether monster still prowls around, it'll be here rather than on the road. Something seems to lurk in the shadows, »_ she says, referencing the feeling she and her comrades felt.


----------



## Nephtys (May 27, 2005)

Jian Guo stands in silence, shocked by the terrible brutality of the hateful act. She touches the broken stone of the shrine gently, heedless of the blood and filth, and rests her forehead on the stone. When she looks up again her eyes are burning with hatred. "Whoever did this will die. I will hunt them to the ends of the earth."


----------



## sword-dancer (May 27, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

*Slowly he measured the defiling of this holy place*
_Could I do something to clean this place or even more? _


----------



## Gez (May 28, 2005)

_« For a start, wiping out the blood marks, and plucking out the soiled lilies. Removing and burning the bark plates that bears unholy engravings. »_

She sighs.

_« Though it won't undo what has been done, and it will do no good if our enemies restart their depredations. »_


----------



## Ariakor (May 28, 2005)

"A priest from the temple near our village came hear last week and tried to sanctify the area again. Probably would help if you did, too, i think." says Kairan, his voice still a little shaken from what he is seein here. Then he looks at you to await your decision whether to go to the village or do something else. He doesn't seem to like this place at all. And so do you. Each of you can feel it: a sensaton like something is hiding in the trees, a shadow, unseen, but like you are being watched by a pair of malevolent eyes. The wind stirrs in the branches and leaves and makes the chill of this place feelable, as if being touched by the Nether world. Perhaps the desacration did not make the spirits of this place flee after all....


----------



## Nephtys (May 29, 2005)

Jian Guo whispers some calming words into the wind, still gently touching the stone, not sure what it could do to help.


----------



## Gez (May 29, 2005)

_« There's something out there. The Nether monster is hiding in the trees, we have to find out how to banish it or destroy it forever. »_


----------



## Ariakor (May 29, 2005)

Something is stirring in the branches of the underbush at the other side of the pond. Amid the dark and moving shadows you can faintly see the shape of something that looks like a little girl -  a girl with soft shimmering eyes, cherry blossoms in her hair and clutching something that looks like a few of the waterlilys. one instant she is ther - then it is just the leaves and bark you can still see.


----------



## sword-dancer (May 30, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

*He bows to the spirit and holding his hands to the water*
_Help me to see any pollution_

Casts detect tanit


----------



## Ariakor (May 30, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li:* 
Before your eyes the world changes. Every plant, every being, every item in your surroundigns looses its colours to be replaced by a vivid layer of life and spiritual forces connecting everything. But some of these strands have lost their vibrancy. The ruined shrine close to you looks like a dark heart pulsating in a dark chest, and the strands of taint spreading from it along the signs on the floor and in the water lilys are like veins, slowly but steadily spreading their taint over the pond and the clearing.  The only area not touched by the taint is the other side of the pond, where you now can see the rough shape of the spirit outlined among the trees. Its own form shimmers with energy, but even as you look it is growing a little weaker, the encroaching taint making itself felt upon the sirit being whose duty it had once been to watch over this area. Sadness and loss now seem to be almost at at arms length. [you can make another knowledge arcana check for more details]


----------



## sword-dancer (May 30, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

*He felt to his knees and bowed instantly*
"How can I help you, O  Master"

Knoledge Arcanana Check rolled 1, that would be a 9


----------



## Ariakor (May 30, 2005)

The otherworldly voice of the spirit is more a whisper, difficult to hear over the rustling of the leaves and branches, but to anyone on the clearing it seesm like it is speaking more to their minds than to their ears. "The land is soiled and the old rites undone. The Taint is spreading as long as the vile creature birthed here is still free. They took the holy bowl from the altar, and other places are still in more desperate need. Return the bowl and renew the rites to stop this madness."

Then the voice turns into an unearthly wailing, sending shivers down your spines, as a gust of wind suddenly unleashes a storm of leaves and blossoms over the pond towards you.

"Don't come near." you can hear the voice, faintly in the tumult. Then everything falls silent again.


----------



## Gez (May 30, 2005)

Lin Xu starts scrubbing the blood off the shrine's planks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2005)

*Guchiko bites her lip and considers the spirit's words.*

"Tracks... traces... where did it go?  We must find it," she murmurs, and waves a hand before her eyes so she can see the auras of magic that must remain.

OOC - Casting _detect magic_


----------



## Ariakor (May 31, 2005)

*Guchiko:* 
The first magical auras that you can see are no doubt connected to the desecration that has taken place here. It is a strong aura, almost choking everything else and covering the shreine as well as part of the pond. It is strongest at the center of the shrine, where the summoning seems to have taken place. Aside from that, little else remains to give you hints as to where the creature or the attackers have gone to. [ooc: but you or the others can still make search or wilderness lore checks to look for nonmagical traces]

"There are other places like this as well, probably there's more at hinting where they went." says Kairan, when he overhears Guchikos muttering. He still seems frightened from the spirits unearthl wailing.


----------



## Nephtys (May 31, 2005)

Jian Guo growls suddenly, annoyed at herself. "Nobody move. They may have left tracks." She slowly and carefully walks around the clearing looking for any tracks from the desecrators.


----------



## Rhialto (May 31, 2005)

*Magistrate Pan Chou*

Sword drawn, Pan Chou glances around at the trees.  "Spirits.  It had to be spirits..." he mutters darkly.


----------



## Ariakor (Jun 1, 2005)

*Jian Guo:* 
They didn't pay too much attention at concealing their comings or goings. But what they did was split up: one group, a larger one on horseback, apparently left through the gate down the hill, while th other one followed the game trail leadig further into the hills. This set of tracks also left deeper impressions in the ground and seems to be newer, suggersting that this group has left after rain had turned most of the trail to mud.

Now, as the wind has dropped again and the last echos of the spirits wailing have lsot themselves among the hills, everything is silent and peaceful again, like when you first got here.


----------



## Gez (Jun 1, 2005)

*continues cleaning the shrine*


----------



## Ariakor (Jun 1, 2005)

*Lin Xu:* 
Scrubbing off the planks of the shrine you make a slow, but steady progress. One by one you "unearth" the symbols of the Five Elements and you can even clear the outlines of  the Phoenix and the Dragon. But when you try to remove the thick paste of dried and hardened blood from where the carvings of the Qilin - the symbol of Unity under Heaven and the personal emblem of the Emperor Liang as given to him by the Celestial Order -  you realize that the ones responsible for all this not  only removed it with a few miss-matched strokes of an axe, the also etched another rune in its place: the Mark of the Spiritual Ravager. This sinister and crudely carved symbol could also be the one responsible for the local spirits madness. It is said to drive those mad who bear too much witness of it and rumor has it that if placed on or near a person it can act as a powerful curse.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 1, 2005)

"A group of people with horses left down this path quite recently," Jian gestures to the game trail. "I'll try to follow their tracks. Catch up with me when you're done here." She leaves, following the tracks, with Shadow trailing her partially hidden by the vegetation by the side of the path.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2005)

*Guchiko will aid the others in setting the shrine to rights as much as she can, before going to join Jian.*


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 1, 2005)

Pan Chou follows after the druid.  "I feel I'll be of more use punishing the guilty then I will be at placating the spirit world," he notes with a slight smile.


----------



## Ariakor (Jun 1, 2005)

*Jian Guo and Pan Chou:* 
The horses' tracks are old and would have been lost to last nights rain if not for the fact that no one from the village seems to have come up this path recently. The tracks lead down the hill, through a small valley along a stream lined with pine trees and finally branches off into a dense bamboo groove where it is hard to see beneath the undergrowth. The trail continues further towards the village. [ooc: spot checks and a wilderness lore check to look for further tracks, please]

*Guchiko and Lin Xu:* 
Further cleansing of the shrine reveals two more marks like the one found before, but their meaning is not quiete clear. Furthermore you find a small, doll-shaped object in a hole dug underneath a peace of the smashed altar, roughly where the center for the shrine would be. It is made out of a dark wood, caked in blood and cleanly sliced in two by the same blade that also cut the shrine. The winds beginn to stir again. [ooc: knowledge arcana checks please] Kairan is growing more nervous and backs a few steps away from the shrine.

*Arishan Tüen Li:* 
Unfortunately you notice nothing out of the ordinary while examining the area further. You just can't point to where the strange unnerving feeling that you have is coming from. Probably the Ghost, probably what has been done here. [ooc: i'm sorry i forgot your know: arcana result, what are you doint? helping the other two at the shrine?]


----------



## Gez (Jun 1, 2005)

Lin Xu points out her discovery.
_« The defiling's more subtle and more thorough than I thought, they engraven here a foul rune instead of the Qilin. Well, »_ she say, unsheathing one of her blade, _« two can play that game. »_

She carefully chops the wood until the dreadful mark of the Spiritual Ravager is gone, then proceed to the next such rune.

_« Somebody more skillfull than me will have to trace back the Qilin rune. I think new planks will be needed anyway. »_

_[OOC: No Knowledge Arcana check from me, I don't have the skill. Though I could try Kn. Religion instead.]_


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 1, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Pan Chou follows after the druid. "I feel I'll be of more use punishing the guilty then I will be at placating the spirit world," he notes with a slight smile.




"I doubt the spirits can be placated with anything less than the return of their sacred artifact. A defilement cannot simply be washed away, but we all deal with crises differently. Their efforts are laudable."




			
				Ariakor said:
			
		

> *Jian Guo and Pan Chou:*
> The horses' tracks are old and would have been lost to last nights rain if not for the fact that no one from the village seems to have come up this path recently. The tracks lead down the hill, through a small valley along a stream lined with pine trees and finally branches off into a dense bamboo groove where it is hard to see beneath the undergrowth. The trail continues further towards the village. [ooc: spot checks and a wilderness lore check to look for further tracks, please]




Jian crouches down at the entrance to the grove, knowing that the tracks must continue inside.

[Spot: 13+10=23]
[Wilderness Lore: 18+10=28]


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 1, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

*He helps the other in cleaning the shrine as good as possible,  carefuly not to defile himself*

_It wouldn`t lift the defilement, nor even restoring the harmony, but it could give this place at least a bit of dignity!_

OOC: If Guchiko and/or Lin Xu shows him the doll object and the marks he would study them carefully and thoroughly. Knowledge Arcana Check is 16,

_Noble Guardian Lin Xu, learned Guchiko which sign would be warn the  people, that this shrine shouldn`t be visited till it´s fully cleaned and restored?_


----------



## Ariakor (Jun 2, 2005)

*Jian Guo:* 
Closer inspection reveals that the riders chose to leave the main trail and followed along a much frequented game trail . Due to the recent rains and the animals in the area, it is difficult to see the tracks at first, but  then you see them. You also realize that one rider must have split off from the rest and continued further down the trail.  Under one bush close to where they parted from the road you can see some dark spots in the mud, which seem to be blood. These spots are about as old as the tracks themselves.

*Lin Xu:* 
[Know religion 15]: you realise that simply scratching it away won't undo the magic at work here, but it sure is a start and could at least slow down the corrupting effects. There are some other protective signs and small rituals you, or anyone with spiritual experience, could conduct to further slow it.The doll seemed to have been the focus for the summoning, as it is caked with the monk's blood and was left in the place where you could usually expect to find the relic holy to the shrine and its ghost.
[to answer Arishan's question: there are signs used for defiled places, usually it is a scroll that you put up over the entrance to warn people coming here.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 2, 2005)

OOC - Know (arcana) check of 23 for Guchiko.

*Guchiko shivers in the wind as she helps set the shrine to rights.*


----------



## Gez (Jun 2, 2005)

Once her task is over, Lin Xu says _« Something will have to be done on a metaphysical level,_ » as _« cleaning the physical shrine won't be enough to undo the defiling, although it was still necessary. »_

She tells Arishan that _« A scroll can be nailed to the entrance with a warning, that's how it's usually done in the North. »_


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 2, 2005)

Ariakor said:
			
		

> *Jian Guo:*
> Closer inspection reveals that the riders chose to leave the main trail and followed along a much frequented game trail . Due to the recent rains and the animals in the area, it is difficult to see the tracks at first, but then you see them. You also realize that one rider must have split off from the rest and continued further down the trail. Under one bush close to where they parted from the road you can see some dark spots in the mud, which seem to be blood. These spots are about as old as the tracks themselves.




After drawing an arrow in the mud to show the others which way she's heading Jian follows the tracks of the group of riders.


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 2, 2005)

Pan Chou follows after her.  "What are we following?" he whispers to the druid.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 3, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Pan Chou follows after her. "What are we following?" he whispers to the druid.




"Our prey." she whispers back to him. "A group of men on horseback. And judging from the bloodstain I found a short while ago these are surely the men we will inflict fair vengeance on."


----------



## Gez (Jun 3, 2005)

_« Now that's becoming interesting, rather than tedious. »_

She jumps on her saddle and follows Jian Guo.


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 3, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Our prey." she whispers back to him. "A group of men on horseback. And judging from the bloodstain I found a short while ago these are surely the men we will inflict fair vengeance on."




Pan Chou blinks.  "So--we are following the tracks of a large group of men, which are two weeks old."  He shrugs.  "It is your call on this matter, but I suspect we might actually profit more by studying the bloodstain..."


----------



## Gez (Jun 3, 2005)

_« Oh, we won't find them today, and beside, we have to go back to the other travelers. But we can get an idea of where we'll have to search. I need to know the general direction they took. »_


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 3, 2005)

Pan Chou nods at the Scout who has suddenly joined the pair.  "Yes, but I feel whatever traces they've left behind on a two week old trail will be minimal--whereas the bloodstain she mentioned might lead us to directly to such a trace..."


----------



## Gez (Jun 3, 2005)

_« All leads will have to be followed, ultimately. »_


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 3, 2005)

Pan Chou blinks.  "_All_ leads?  Heaven's grace, I hope not.  If that's the case we will be trailing these bandits for eternity..."  He glances back at the trail.  "Listen--we are here now.  The bloodstain is close now.  Let's investigate it--now, and then if it proves to be a dead end, we can resume the trailing the horde at our leasure."


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 4, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

*He took out a sheet of Paper and writes on it Entrance forbidden, and seal it then with his seal*


----------



## Gez (Jun 5, 2005)

_« Do not worry, we'll find them before. All I want is an idea of the region in which they've established their base, following both trails for half-a-mile each will be enough for me. »_


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 5, 2005)

Jian Guo sayg distractedly, "I doubt we could learn anything from the blood with anything less than magical means. There are spells for that, or so I've heard, but they're beyond my ability."


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 6, 2005)

Pan Chou rubs his forehead.  "Bloodstains often have people who've left them near by.  At any rate, it will be a moment of investigation--surely you can spare that for a man who is doubtless having a temporary fit of insanity?"


----------



## Gez (Jun 6, 2005)

_« Ah, if you're insane, then it's another thing. My grandfather used to say it brought good fortune to pay heed to the sudden craves of the looney. Of course, he was himself rather crazy... »_

Lin Xu, in a typical northern savage way, doesn't try to suppress her chuckle.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 7, 2005)

Jian Guo chuckles, "If there was a body near the stain I'm sure I would have found it, but I suppose there's no harm in making sure."
She backtracks to the stain and makes a more careful search of the surroundings, before continuing down the trail.


----------



## Ariakor (Jun 7, 2005)

*Guchiko:* 
Your knowledge of the arcane arts reveals that the little doll found amid the remains of the shrine would have been maid with materials "harvested" from the monk whose blood formed the patterns. A lenghty process, as far at it was detailed in the sketchy accounts of it that you have glimpsed here and there, but guaranteed to bring out the most potent of magics, especialy the one's dealing with the Nether World. The creature thus summoned was definitely bound to its summoner for some time due to the ritual performed, o unlike other summonig spells this one could bind its target for weeks, probably longer. whoever did this has had a lot of insight into the dark arts of the Shadowlands. And as you inspect the shrine a bit further, it seems to have some peculiar similarities to  it indicating that it must have been a wu-ren like yourself, not one of the shugenja  traditions , that has performed this rite here. SOmeone with a definite leaning towards fire ,magics, or so it seems.

*Jian Guo and Pan Chou:* 
Going back to where the path has forked of, you inspect the bloodstain more closely. Unfortunately, there is no body to be found close by, but what youstill can see even after last night's thunderstorm, is that the bloodstain must have been made by a heavy object, most likely made of metal or stone and roughly shaped like small or medium sized curved blade that someone seemd to have dropped here. There also seems to be a dark smear right in the middle of the bloodstain, as if it had been intermingled wih ashes. Probably somethin leftover frim the rite performed at the temple.
As you follow the trail, it soon leads from the hills into a small grove of oine trees next to some neglected fields. here the tracks of others, humans and animals alike, are more common and intermingle more with the prints you are folowing, but when the finally reach another small stream about half a mile distant from the foot of the hils, you loose them amid the stony banks.

Back at the shrine, it all seems to have grown a little bit more peaceful, thanks to your efforts. The sign should help warn anyone who does not know of the danger and most of the more dire signs of what has happend here you were able to unmake, at least in appearance, if not in effect.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 8, 2005)

"They must have walked on the stream-bed to throw off pursuit. We could go in one direction and then the other, hoping to find their tracks again when they're leaving the water, or return to the stain and follow the lone horseman. The first option could take all day, but the second is less likely to lead us to their lair."


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 8, 2005)

"In all honesty, I think we should inspect further shrines and sights of attacks," says Chou calmly.  "We seem to have exhausted our angles here."  He sighs and shakes his head.  "What bothers me is that bloodstain.  Why did one bandit break away from his fellows--to drop a sword?"


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 9, 2005)

"If you think that's best. Perhaps that Water temple the monk was talking about?"


----------



## Gez (Jun 9, 2005)

_« But we'll have first to rejoin the others, so that they do not worry about our prolonged absence. »_


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 9, 2005)

Pan Chou nods.  "Tell them what we've found.  And then--the Water Temple, perhaps..."


----------



## Ariakor (Jun 10, 2005)

About half an hour after they had left, Lin Xu, Pan Chou and Jian Guo return to the others who have just finished their work at the shrine. The scroll has been placed and the markings have been cleaned, as much as can be done at the moment. So you tell them what you found.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 11, 2005)

"And now to the Temple?", Jian Guo asks the others.


----------



## Gez (Jun 12, 2005)

_« It seems a good idea. If our guides know the way... »_


----------



## Ariakor (Jun 12, 2005)

At that, Kairan says: "Sure i do. That Temple is famous for its crystal caves and the wisdom of the spirits living their. I travel there myself once a year together with a few other people from our village to bring offerings and ask for the spirt's help in certain things on behalf of your community. I can lead you there, once we have reached our village. it is not far, six miles distant from our village, towards the coast, but it is a little hidden, not close to the main trails in the area.  So if you're finished here we can go back and join the others and i can lead you there before nightfall."

He seems to be glad about the prosbect of leaving this defiled site. It still unsettles him, even after the most obvious signs and influences of the taint are removed. But their lingering effects can still be felt by everyone present.


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 12, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

He bows to the shrine

"We should inform the temple, they could be able to cleanse this shrine much better than we."


----------



## Gez (Jun 13, 2005)

_« Perfect. Let's do, then. »_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

Guchiko had been very quiet since seeing the shrine, and the truth of it was it shook her to the core.  Such violence and desperate disregard for her kin was nearly unthinkable, though she had known, intellectually, that it existed.  The raw evidence of so blatant a betray was hard to take in.  Numbly she followed the others down the road.


----------



## Gez (Jun 13, 2005)

Seeing the wu jen's distress, Lin Xu smiles and propose her to ride on her horse for the rest of the travel.

_« There, there, spirit-lady. Don't let these devils grind you down, that would be giving them another victory. If you feel your legs are weak, mighty Jonggu can carry you. »_


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 13, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

Arishan goes to Guchiko and hold his arm out to her, either to give her comfort or to help her in the  saddle, his body say`s subtle but clear Can I help you in any kind.


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 13, 2005)

Pan Chou sighs.  "I can only hope we're not too late.  That the bandits haven't struck at the temple yet."  He glances at the nerverous wu jen.  "But then, that's me--a glorious ray of sunshine, in the darkest of hours..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

Guichiko smiles at Xu and Tüen Li, and lets them help her onto Jonggu.

"I thank you both for being so compassionate.  I just have never seen such terrible blasphemy so close at hand before," she murmurs.


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 13, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

"I´m also not" he whispers went on his horse and rides slowly beside Guichiko to give her some small comfort.
_How can I help her?_


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 14, 2005)

Jian Guo remains silent, dark thoughts running trough her mind.


----------



## Ariakor (Jun 16, 2005)

"So,  shall we go back and join the others? we could reach our village soon after midday," says Kairan, looking at you


----------



## Gez (Jun 16, 2005)

_« Yes, we go join the others, go to your village with them, and then you lead us to this water temple, hopefully before anything happens to it. Let's go! We've lost enough time already. »_


----------



## Ariakor (Jun 16, 2005)

You join the other villagers still waiting back by the little bridge along the stream and continue your journey. You reach their village about four hours later after an uneventful journey. The village itself is a collection of thirty or so buildings of varying sizes, a few of them a little larger and older than the other hovels around them. It is surrounded by a low wall of fieldstones and a wooden pallisade and sits close to a small river, surrounded by fields and bordering an apple orchard on its northern side. Children are playing a lively game of hide-and-seek among the houses, a flock of chickens running free among them, and most of the adults you can see are working in the fields. A few of them, though, are standing near the gate, armed with bow and spear and watching you approach the village. Some of the adults in fields nearby stopp working and look at your group as you pass them along the dirt road that leads to the village. By the time you get there a group of men awaits you, all peasants judging by their clothes and sun-darkened skins. The eldest among them adresses Kairan as you approach: "Welcome back. I see you haven't had much success in selling our goods along the roads? Who are these you brought with us?"

Kairan introduces you to the old man, then says: "This is Lao Feng, our village elder. These fine people are here to help us with the bandits troubling the area. I've shown them one of the shrines near the road. They want to go to the  water temple next."

"Is that so?" the old man asks, taking a long look at all of you. "Well, i guess the old Zhou will surely be happy to talk to them about what happens around here. If you need any help, just ask us and we will gladly provide it to you." Having said that he casts a quick glance to one of the younger men standing a little bit off to his right.

[ooc: you can roll sense motive to see what that is about, if you like]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2005)

Guchiko regarded the elders carefully, her caution aroused by the state of the first shrine.  At this point, anything was suspect, and nothing could be taken at face value.

OOC - Sense Motive check 19.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 16, 2005)

Jian Guo bows slightly to the village Elder, her right hand gently stroking her panther's head. A gesture of politeness combined with a subtle threat.
"Honoured Elder, could you please tell us what you know about the bandits? Has this village suffered their taint?"


----------



## Ariakor (Jun 16, 2005)

[ooc: the glance Lao Feng gave the other man obviously shows that there seems to be a little bit of friction between this mans opinion and the opinion of the village as a whole.]

The old man smiles and then says: "These shadow-cursed bandits have only come here twice this moon, so our little community has been spared their greed and anger. other villages were not so fortunate, and we have taken up some of those under our roofs who have been forced to abandon their their outlying farms. The bandits only came here to llot our food supplies, but by the Phoenix' grace we were spared what other villages had to endure. And youhave come to help us?"


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 16, 2005)

"'Shadow cursed' indeed. They have given us no choice but to cleanse the world of their filth."


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 16, 2005)

"I think I speak for all of us when I say our lives are in your service," states Pan Chou.  The magistrate glances over the elders.  *I just hope you can all put aside your rivalries long enough to keep them from interfering...* he thinks to himself.


----------



## Gez (Jun 16, 2005)

_« We'll hunt these Shadowland-spawned marauders and wherever they go, wherever they dwell, and bring them the Spirits' eternal justice. I'll have to know each and every single one of the places where they have been seen, where they have befouled something; so that I can predict their moves and track them. »_


----------



## Ariakor (Jun 18, 2005)

"That is god to hear, indeed," the old man says. He then invites you to go with him and the other village elders to the villages meeting hall to have a cup of tea, so they can tell you what has been happening around here. As you walk to the center of the village, towards a building just a littel larger than the others, but built almost entirely out of red laquered wood now chipped y little here and there from age, pepole stop in their daily doings to look at you as you pass them.

Inside you are joined by Lao Feng, Kairan and four of the other men to sit around a large table in the center of the hall. The building only has this one room and beside the larger one there are several other low tables scattered around the room. the narrow norhtern side of the room has a shrine dedicated to the Dragon, Phoenix and Qilin, as well as the village ancestors and the air is filled with the smell of burnign incense coming from said shrine. Several metal braziers can be used to heat the room in the winter, but right now it is pleasently warm inside from the sun shining on the red tiles of the roof. There are two entrances to the hall, as well as four windows in the east and west wall, which can be covered in case of rain or storm. 

One of the younger men goes outside and fetches cups and tea leaves, while another one goes and brings hot water. After the tea has been poured, Lao Feng continues: "Well, these foul bandits have been plagueing our area for some time now.  They only come to our village now to get some food, but in the beginning, when they first showed up around here, they made an example out of everyone who tried to resist them and took most everything of value. It's the same with the other villages near her. And the started to mutilate the shrines we have built here over the years to appease the spirits of the land. But until now, they left the Water Temple in peace. Just yesterday, a few of us returned from the temple, having brought offerings to the spirits there, and they said that they had not seen a sign of the bandit's activity." he then sips his tea, looking at you.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2005)

"Their desecrations may have not been just out of spite.  I fear they have a practitioner of black and evil magic amongst them, one that has been attempting to corrupt the shrines for his own evil purposes.  We must not delay in going to the Water Temple, perhaps it is not too late!" Guchiko says, alarm in her voice.


----------



## Ariakor (Jun 18, 2005)

"Well, if you want to i can lead you there right now. That is, if you don't want to know something else?" says Kairan, looking at each of you, then at the other village elders.

The younger one, whom you had noticed before, speaks up now. "And what are you going to do about hte other shrines the desecrated? Or how do you want to deal with that practicioner of dark magics? We haven't seen someone like this among the bandits who took our stuff." He seems a little annoyed or angry as he is asking the question, as if it had been on his mind ever since hesaw you approaching the village.


----------



## Gez (Jun 18, 2005)

_« We've roughly cleaned one shrine already, though still it needs to be reconsecrated. But cleansing is useless if the marauders are still there to profanate them once more after, so they need to be dealt with as soon as possible, and that is our first mission. »_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2005)

"And as soon as the desecraters are dealt with, we shall help clean and reconsicrate the shrines," Guchiko adds in a firm voice.


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 19, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

He nods to Guichikos Words*
"We will do that, but now I advice you all, not to delay to go to the temple, but to hurry as much as possible!"
*To the elders*
"I know it seems to  be rude and unpolite, but I hope under this circumstances you will accept my apologies and forgive us for this behavior."


----------



## Ariakor (Jun 20, 2005)

The old man just smiles at you. "Not at all, not at all. We are gratefull that someone finally is willing to help us in that case. It seems as if the governor is not interested anymore in the troubles of his subjects ever since what happened to his family. But the Phoenix be raised now that you have come."

"Then it is best that we go now, i think. your horses should have had smoe food and water in the meantime and we won't take longer than an hour or two to reach htere," says Kairan, after the old man has finished.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 20, 2005)

"That is well, we should make all possible haste. Just one more question, to sate my curiosity; What has happened to the governor's family?"


----------



## Ariakor (Jun 20, 2005)

"A sad story," the old man says, nipping at his tea. And we have only heard it from a traveller who came to our village just days before the bandits started to terrorize us. It would ssem that at the wedding of the governors son a few weeks ago an old woman had appeared before the governor, asking for the righting of past wrongs.  Confused, the governor had wanted to know, what wrongs it were she was talking about. Unfortunately we have not been told what it was that she replied, only that it must have been something that the governor presumably had done in his youth. Something horrible. His son, woho could not believe that this should be the truth, had the woman removed from the hall by their household guards. but before being dragged out of the feast hall, the old woman supposedly spoke a curse of vengeance over the governor and his family. And inthe days that followed, one by one all his loved ones took ill. Nobody seemed to be able to help them and they died, one after the other. Now only the governor is left, all the others of his relatives either dead or supposedly having fled the capital. The traveller further said that the ghosts of the deceased, being unable to find rest, are still roaming about the governor's estate at night. But that old woman seems to have disappeared without a trace, for no one seems to be able to find her."


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 20, 2005)

Pan Chou narrows his eyes in suspicion.  "Interesting..."  He frowns.  "Perhaps it is just me, but it seems highly--suspect that this... curse afflicts the magistrate at roughly the same time that the bandits began their depredations.  One would almost think there might be a connection..."


----------



## Gez (Jun 21, 2005)

_« Everything is one, the spirit world reflects the material world, and is reflected by it. There is a connection, and I think knowing the wording of the curse, and the alleged wrongdoings of the Governor, may be necessary latter to cleanse this place. »_


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 21, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

"I hope the temple could help in this matter"


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 21, 2005)

"We can not be certain that the curse was unjust and that the old woman was of the Shadow. A curse of vengeance that powerful has to have drawn upon a great injustice for it's power, an ordinary curse is little more than an annoyance for its target."


----------



## Ariakor (Jun 24, 2005)

"So, you elieve there could be a connection between these two incidents? IF so, then we should probably make haste to get to the temple."

"Well, then you better go now. Please tell us if you find something, ok?" says the village elder, before his younger counterpart can say anithing himself.

A few minutes later you are on your way again. Kairan leads you first along a small dirt path through the rice fields surrounding the village, heading east towards the coast. After about an hour, as you reach the top of a small hill covered with low bushes and high blades of grass, the path turns north, winding through small valleys and stretches of sand with the rolling waves of the Sea of Dragons close by. A steady blowing westwind fills the air with the smells of salt and sea, tugging a bit on your clothing when you are exposed to it. After another hour you reach the mouth of a small river that joins the sea here, surrounded by a little swamp.

"We're almost there,"your guide says, and leaves the path, following the river upstream. Soon, it heads into a small steep valley cut between two hills, and after you have followed its winding path for some time, the valley broadens and rises to a small, almost circular wooded area, where the river emerges from a lake. The lake itself, covered in part by water lilys and surrounded by stands of bamboo on three sides, is fed by a rushing waterfall on its northeastern side. There, close to the waterfall and almost hidden by a large stand of bamboo, you can see the temple building, half merged into the cliffside of the waterfall, its red laquered beams and tiles partly covered with moss.

[ooc: everyone please make a spot check]


----------



## Gez (Jun 26, 2005)

_« So, how does it look? Still alright? »_

_[Spot check: 13+6=19.]_


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 26, 2005)

"I'm not sure..."

[Spot: 10+7=17]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2005)

"Such a beautiful place..."

[Spot: 10 + 2 = 12]


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 26, 2005)

"This Harmony"

[Spot: 7 + 1 = 8]


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 27, 2005)

"Quite pleasant," says Pan Chou, glancing over the land.

(Spot = 18 +1 = 19)


----------



## Ariakor (Jun 28, 2005)

Half hidden among the bamboo, behind the temple building itself, you all can see a group of horses, about five or six, but not their riders. Aside from that, the scene is quiet and beautifull.

[ooc: Pan Chou and Lin Xu: you can see someone hiding among the bamboo, a little bit to the horses' left and well concealed, overlooking the approaches to the temple.  ]


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 28, 2005)

"Over there!" says Pan Chou in hushed tones, gesturing.  "A lookout!"


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 28, 2005)

"Let's kill him quickly and silently." She whispers, "They can be none other than the scum we're seeking." "Shadow, come."

She tries to sneak towards the hiding man, approaching him from behind together with her panther.


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 28, 2005)

Pan Chou raises his hand.  "No!  Try to capture him, first.  He might be able to give us valuable information."


----------



## Ariakor (Jun 28, 2005)

[ooc: Jian Guo, in order to approach the lookout unseen i'll need a move silently check from you and your panther. and a listen check if you were already on your way when Pan Chou said something about capturing him.]


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 29, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

"What Matters you, what have you both seen, magistrate"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

When Guchiko hears that they have found a lookout, her mind races for the best way to bring the defiler down.  She decides that most of her magic is better suited for more directly conflict, and murmurs to the others, "I can cause a great wave to push him to the ground, or a blast of ice or rain of needles to harm him."


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 29, 2005)

Ariakor said:
			
		

> [ooc: Jian Guo, in order to approach the lookout unseen i'll need a move silently check from you and your panther. and a listen check if you were already on your way when Pan Chou said something about capturing him.]




Jian Guo: MS: 13+1, Listen: 6+10

Shadow: MS: 7+8


----------



## Ariakor (Jun 29, 2005)

[ooc: Jian guo has heard what the magistrate said, so you can act on it. Do you want to wait for the others to decide how to do it or do you want to approach the lookout now?]


----------



## Gez (Jun 29, 2005)

Lin Xu jumps off of her horse and tries to approach the lookout from another direction than Jian Guo's, one sword on the ready.

If she's noticed, and the lookout start moving away, she'll start a ki frenzy to increase her speed and catch him up. But as her ki frenzies only lasts two rounds, that's an emergency measure, she won't use it otherwise.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 29, 2005)

Jian Guo pretends not to hear and proceeds towards the lookout.


----------



## Ariakor (Jun 29, 2005)

[ooc: Lin Xu: make a move silently check as well.
Jian Guo: by now you have moved for one round allready, keeping the temple between you and the lookout. from where you are now it will take two more rounds to get at him. And you've seen Lin Xu  approaching him from  the other side.
What are the others doing? Kairan is keeping back a bit, staying with the horses if need be.]


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 29, 2005)

Pan Chou stands by, with his sword ready.  He figures two formidable women and a panther should be able to take care of one man, but if he's wrong about that, he's prepared to assist them.


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 29, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

*He draws  Jüen Dai*


----------



## Ariakor (Jun 30, 2005)

As the two women approach the hiding spot of the lookout, they can see that he is a young man not much older than twenty, his black hair bound together behind his head, wearing red-painted studded leather and with a short curved horn-bow in his hand. A Scimitar is visible at his belt.

[ooc: ok, everyone roll for initiative]


----------



## Gez (Jun 30, 2005)

_[OOC: Init 19+5=24]_

If undetected, Lin Xu moves to be within 15 ft. of the lookout and readies a charge action, to attack him if he starts to move. Once ready, she tells the man:
*« Freeze. Don't move or you die. What are you doing here, why are you looking at the way? »*

If detected before she's ready, she attacks. Contrarily to the others, she's not yet convinced the guy is one of the marauders, so she won't try to kill him unless he does something suspicious or attacks first.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 30, 2005)

JG: 6+1
Shadow: 12+4

Having reached the man after Lin Xu, she follows his lead. If he attacks she attacks, and Shadow moves on her initiative. She prepares to cast _Produce Flame_. Shadow will charge if possible and Pounce and Rake.


----------



## Ariakor (Jul 3, 2005)

The lookout detects Lin Xu as she is still 20 ft. distant from him in the woods. He calls out in alarm. Jian Guo and Shadow are equally distant from him, but still on the other side of the temple building (which means an additional 25 ft. of movement to reach the lookout).

[ooc: you can moove through the bamboo grove at half your speed. the terrain around the temple is clear, only the last 20 ft. are covered with bamboo. The lookout readies his bow and prepares to fire at Lin Xu. Initiative order:
Lin Xu - 24
Lookout  - 17
Shadow - 16
Jian Guo - 7
Lin Xu: do you want to charge him? roll for attack and damage and post your results
Shadow can't charge at the moment because the panther still has to round the temple (and would also be moving along the narrow side containing the temple entrance)]


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 3, 2005)

[ooc: Can't Jian Guo move unimpeded trough the bamboo?]

Jian Guo moves around the corner of the temple to get a clear line of sight towards the lookout, then she casts Produce Flame on the man. Shadow moves beside her, but doesn't advance further towards the man than he needs to to be able to charge the next round.


----------



## Gez (Jul 4, 2005)

Lin Xu charges.

_[Attack: 12+9+2 (charge)=23. Damage: 6+2+4 (skirmish)=12.]_


----------



## Ariakor (Jul 4, 2005)

[Jian Guo: right, being a druid, you can move iwthout restricition by the bamboo. I forgot that. you can hurl the flames with a ranged touch attack. roll and tell me the results. now you are in a good position to see the lookout. the horses are about 20 fet to your right behind the bamboo grove, the lookout now being 15 feet distant from you  (still amid the bamboo).
Lin Xu: The startled lookout is still trying to draw his bow when you charge him, but abandons that thought and beginns drawing his scimitar as you attack. He is too startled to avoid your blow and your cut slashes across his right arm, severely wounding him.
Then he draws his sword and attacks, but you manage to easily sidestep his blow.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 4, 2005)

Jian Guo smiles, seeing the man turn his back to her, brings a small flame into being with a sudden invocation and hurls it towards her unwitting opponent.
To hit: 13+4

Damage: 1d6+4 = 6


----------



## Ariakor (Jul 4, 2005)

Like an angry spirit the flame hurtles through the bamboo, avoiding all obstacles in its path and splashes against the upper portion of the man's back, where it sears a large area of clothing and flesh underneath not covered by the man's leather armor. He screams in pain.

[ooc: ok, lets move on to the next round. Wha are Pan Chou and Guchiko doing?]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 4, 2005)

Guchiko waits to see if the man can be flushed out.  If he can, she uses an elemental burst of water to knock him to the ground, hopefully so they can question him and figure out what he's doing here.

OOC - Ready an action to cast _elemental burst_, water version, when the man comes out of cover.


----------



## sword-dancer (Jul 4, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

*He steps forward to protect Guchiko*


----------



## Gez (Jul 5, 2005)

_« Surrender now peacefully, or die vaingloriously. You're not an apt warrior, but *I* am, and I have many friends right in your back. »_

_[If he doesn't surrender (or isn't unconscious), new attack: 14+9=23; damage 6+2=8.]_


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 5, 2005)

Pan Chou will charge forward.  (OOC--Initiative 10 +2 = 12)


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 5, 2005)

If the man doesn't surrender Jian Guo will direct Shadow to charge him and hurl another tiny spirit of fire into his back. 

Shadow: Bite +6 melee (1d6+3) and 2 claws +1 melee (1d3+1), Rake +6 1d3+1, Rake +6 1d3+1

Bite 7+6=13 (5damage) claw 2+1=3 (2damage), claw 12+1=13 (3d), rake 9+6=15 (3d), rake 15+6 (2d)

JG: Ranged touch 9+4=11, Damage 1d6+4=8


----------



## Ariakor (Jul 6, 2005)

[ooc: so Lin Xu will ready an action, i presume?] On his init count the man performs a withdrawing action, moving deeper into the bamboo away from the temple. No AoO, because he withdraws form combat, making a double move through the dense foliage. The others outside the bamboo loose sight of him, but Lin Xu can still see him.


----------



## Gez (Jul 7, 2005)

So, he doesn't surrender. New attack!


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 8, 2005)

Pan Chou will follow Lin Xu.


----------



## Ariakor (Jul 8, 2005)

The man tries to block Lin Xu's strike as he moves back but is not fast enough. The force of the blow brushes his scimitar aside and Lin Xu's blade leaves a deep wound upon the man's neck. With a lot of blood flowing freely from the wound, the man drops to the ground amid the bushes. The horses nearby are getting more anxious, now that they are aware of the panther and the blood in their surroundings.


----------



## Gez (Jul 8, 2005)

Xu quickly tries to stop the blood flow, tearing apart the young man's shirt to make bandages. _[Heal check: 13+4=17]_

*« Watch the surroundings. He shouted in alarm, and we've made noise. More people may come. In the meantime, I'll try to make this one interrogable. »*


----------



## Ariakor (Jul 9, 2005)

You manage to stopp the bleeding, but so far the man remains unconcious. At least he won't be dead soon anymore. 
Two more men, dressed like the one you brought down just now, appear within the doorway of the temple, scimitars drawn. Two others stand behind them, partially concealed by the shadows within. One of them, who is standing next to one dressed in a dark cloak, obscuring most of his visible features, speaks up in a powerfull sounding voice: "Now what do we have here? YOu are meddling in things you do not understand. Better leave now, before someone gets hurt."
The speaker, you can see, is a middle-aged man with dark long, braided hair, a scar from a sword-wound crossing his face right where his left eye had been and he is dressed in the same armor as the others, but does not seem to hold a weapon.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 9, 2005)

Jian Guo sneers at the man, "The spirits of the world cry out in rage and torment against your actions. We understand enough."

She begins to cast Entangle centered on the group of defilers.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 9, 2005)

Guchiko centers her spell of water upon the leader of the group, hoping to catch him and a few others.  "The power of the earth itself rebels against your presence!" she cries.

OOC - _elemental burst_ (water), on the apparent leader.


----------



## Gez (Jul 10, 2005)

Lin Xu draws both of her swords and move to a position where she can charge at one of the armed men.

_[Scimitars? Is that a weapon she's already seen in the hands of Shadowlands marauders?]_


----------



## Ariakor (Jul 11, 2005)

[ooc: everyone roll new initiative please]
Lin Xu: You recognize scimitars as a weapon often used by the Pirates from the islands in the northern part of the Sea of Dragons, as well as from severals provinces along the coast where they are considered traditional weapons for guards of all kinds. Sometimes they have been found in the hands of Shadowlands marauders, but usually after they took it from their former owners. The marauders usually prefer heavier axes over swords of any kind.


----------



## Gez (Jul 11, 2005)

New Init: 6+5=11.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 11, 2005)

OOC: 14 +2 = 16.

Pan Chou takes the Iron Hedgehog Three Corner Defense Stance (Expertise +4 to AC, -4 to Attack).  "What do we not understand?  Please tell us.  We are trying to stop the assaults on holy shrines--are you also?"


----------



## sword-dancer (Jul 12, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

OOC Init 18 + 2 = 20
He casts detct Taint

"Oh wise and noble spirits allow your pupil to see what his mortal eyes in their incapability can`t see"


----------



## Ariakor (Jul 14, 2005)

OOC: Init for your enemies is:
19 for the hooded person
15 for the man speaking 
13 for the two in front
To Pan Chou, the man says: "No, but you are in our way.STep asside while you still can."
Arishan: a quick first glance shows signs of taint on the speaker and concentrated on the hooded figure like a protective aura. the other two don't seem to have been more than superficially touched by taint.

If you want to say something, you cna do that now, otherwise i'll start the combat then.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 14, 2005)

OOC - Guchiko's initiative is a total of 4.

"Your evil will not stand!" she calls to them as she releases her water-born power.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 14, 2005)

Pan Chou smiles.  "That we cannot do.  We are all sworn to protect this land from any who would despoil its treasures.  Now face, justice!"  He strides forward to attack one of the two guards.  OOC: Roll 19 +5 (+3 Strength, +1 Wpn Focus, +1 Sword) to hit.  24, and if it hits, a threat. (Crit roll--20)


----------



## Gez (Jul 14, 2005)

At her (low) init, Lin will charge her nearest enemy.

_[Attack 11+11=22, damage 6+5+2=13.]_


----------



## sword-dancer (Jul 15, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

"They are tainted, he" he shouts pointing at the hooded "strong, the other less" 

He moves forward to Pan Chou

OOC He will cast Resist Taint on him then.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 18, 2005)

ooc: Sorry, I forgot: Init: 7.
(I really think it's better if you roll for us, if it's not too inconvenient. It would speed things up a little.)


----------



## Gez (Jul 21, 2005)

_OOC: Hey, what's happening?_


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 5, 2005)

ooc:Tianchao Wangbump.

Is this game alive or dead?


----------



## Gez (Aug 5, 2005)

In a coma. It should start again sometimes soon.


----------



## Ariakor (Aug 7, 2005)

*Combat Round 1*

[ooc: at init 20 arishan casts Resist taint on Pan Chou]
[ooc: at init 19] the hooded man in the entrance of the temple begins to chant in a strange an foul-sounding language, performing short, quick gestures with his hands. Suddenly it seems as if the shadows around him begin to grow a bit denser and his clothes seem to get sturdier. If you look close enough, you think to almost be able to see faces moving among the folds of his cloak.
[at init 16] Pan Chou moves forward and delivers a lighning fast strike to the left guard, cutting deep and almost severing the unfortunate one's left arm and most of his shoulder. With a gush of blood and a cry of pain, the man collapses on the ground.
Out of nowhere a finely carved longbow appears in the hands of the bearded older man. He draws a black-feathered arrow from a quiver on his back, draws and aims at arishan and inflicts 5 points of damage, hitting him at the arm.
the one Guard on the ground seems to be bleeding strongly from his wound, now being unconcious. The other one, who flinched a bit when Pan Chou's sword inflicted the terrible wound on his comrade, then draws his sword and attacks him with a ferral snarl escaping his lips. He hits him with a glancing blow across the leg for 4 damage.

[ooc: sorry that i did not post anything during the last week. i was busy moving my stuff back to germany and didn't have internet access during that time. now i'm back though ]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 8, 2005)

ooc: Great 

At init 7, Jian Guo casts Produce Flame on the sinister spellcaster.


----------



## Gez (Aug 8, 2005)

Lin's action is unmodified.


			
				Me said:
			
		

> At her (low) init, Lin will charge her nearest enemy.
> 
> _[Attack 11+11=22, damage 6+5+2=13.]_


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 8, 2005)

Ariakor said:
			
		

> [at init 16] Pan Chou moves forward and delivers a lighning fast strike to the left guard, cutting deep and almost severing the unfortunate one's left arm and most of his shoulder. With a gush of blood and a cry of pain, the man collapses on the ground.





Seeing that I felled him, another attack at the second guard, during the same round.  (Cleave)  (8 + 5= 13)

(Also, was the attack made against my present AC of 21?  Expertise -4 to attack, +4 to AC)


----------



## Ariakor (Aug 9, 2005)

*Combat Round 1 - On Second Thought...*

In one fluid motion, Pan Chou turns a bit to his left, changing the angle of his blade just a little to attack the other guard. The man, now trying to attack Pan Chou, gets distracted just enough by parrying this strike to his neck, that his own attack fails.

[oov: oh, sorry, i forgot the expertise...this one didn't get taht lucky ]


----------



## sword-dancer (Aug 12, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

His face whited from the pain and the shock, and he staggers a bit backwards, as his hand graps the wounded arm.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 12, 2005)

Pan Chou maneuvers to be in rangeof the man with the bow, and the last guard.  (Hopefully that's a 5' step.)  He faces his opponents a dark smile on his face.  "Strike of Angry Heaven, Fourth Degree!" he declaims, then strikes at the man who attacked him last time.  (Power Attack +8 to damage, -4 to hit, Melee Attack +5, 20 +5 =25, Threat 12 +5 =17)  

Assuming Pan Chou fells him, he will try to cleave the man with the bow.  (11 +5 =16)


----------



## Ariakor (Aug 14, 2005)

*Combat Round Two*

A small flame appears in Guchiko's hands as she finishes the spell. With a flick of her fingers and a quick prayer to the ancestral ghosts of this place for guiadance the small, almost humanoid flame leaps through the meleetowards the hooded figure. But before it can reach him, the shadows around the man seem to move the dark folds of the cloak and block it before it touches his skin.

The _Entangle_ spell causes the grasses and roots around the buildgin's foundation to grow and beginns to hamper everyone's movement. [ooc: pan chou, lin need to make ref saves, i think; pan chou's guard barely makes his save, the bow man is entangled and the hooded man is standing inside the building, but seems to have made his save as well]

The hooded man beginns to speak again in the dark language of the shadowlands. From the shadows of the buildings, strands of smoke and darkness seem to tear away and curl just above his open palm, slithering and roling like unholy fire. "The powers of darkness will comsume you!" he utters in a hate-filled voice and motions his hand towards Guchiko. Slowly, but steadyly the ball of dark flames moves towards her. She barely manages to break away from the Sphere, but it still touches her exposed right arm and leaves a hot, burning mark upon it (for 4 damage, you made your ref save).

Meanwhile the remaining guard is unable to parry Pan Chou's devastating strike and is severely wounded as the greatsword's heavy blade slices through leather and clothing and leaves a deep, gashing wound across the man's arm. He almost looses the grip on his blade, but still manages to stay on his feet, even though his face clearly shows the pain the wound inflicted. He lifts his sword and tries to hit him, but Pan Chou side steps his strike easily.

[ooc: Arishan will continue to attack, i presume?]


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 15, 2005)

Pan Chou turns to the archer and attacks him.  "Strike of Angry Heaven, Fourth Degree!" he cries. (Power Attack +8 to damage, -4 to hit, Melee Attack, Attack 15 +5= 20, dmg 2d6+14)


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 15, 2005)

She looks at the magistrate apologetically, "The Spirits are agitated at this place, they are hard to control."

She dismisses the spell and casts Produce Flame on the nearest enemy, calling her panther forwards.

ooc: I changed the action to Produce Flame instead of Entangle, somewhere on the last page...


----------



## Gez (Aug 15, 2005)

Ariakor said:
			
		

> The _Entangle_ spell causes the grasses and roots around the buildgin's foundation to grow and beginns to hamper everyone's movement. [ooc: pan chou, lin need to make ref saves, i think; pan chou's guard barely makes his save, the bow man is entangled and the hooded man is standing inside the building, but seems to have made his save as well]




Save succeeded, I suppose: 17+7=24.


----------



## sword-dancer (Aug 16, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

[ooc: No he will also cast resist taint on himself, defensivly]


"Spirits protect your servant from the poison"
he calls for their help.


----------



## Ariakor (Aug 17, 2005)

*Combat Round 2 - Revised*

[ooc: oh, sorry, my bad. i missed that when i checked everyone's actions. then just ignore it for your characters, please.]

The scarred man draws another arrow from his quiver and fires at arishan again, hitting him for another 6 points of damage. Arishan grimaces in pain [barely making his save] and  the spirits of air and water answer his call. For an instance, a human shaped translucent form can be seen swirling around him, then it crashes inward like a wave disappearing inside his body. a faint, wet shimmer can be seen hovering just above his clothing [for the spell's duration].

Meanwhile the panther charges into the melee and attacks Pan Chou's remaining opponent, leaping at him with claws and fangs. His claws tear at the terrified man's clothing, who raised his blade just in time to deflect the bite aimed at his throat. The panther deals 5 damage.


----------



## Gez (Aug 17, 2005)

_[OOC: After dealing 13 damage to her enemy in round 1, Lin Xu would like to know what happened to him, and whether she can go engage another enemy or not.]_ :\


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 17, 2005)

Ariakor said:
			
		

> [ooc: oh, sorry, my bad. i missed that when i checked everyone's actions. then just ignore it for your characters, please.]
> 
> The scarred man draws another arrow from his quiver and fires at arishan again, hitting him for another 6 points of damage. Arishan grimaces in pain [barely making his save] and  the spirits of air and water answer his call. For an instance, a human shaped translucent form can be seen swirling around him, then it crashes inward like a wave disappearing inside his body. a faint, wet shimmer can be seen hovering just above his clothing [for the spell's duration].
> 
> Meanwhile the panther charges into the melee and attacks Pan Chou's remaining opponent, leaping at him with claws and fangs. His claws tear at the terrified man's clothing, who raised his blade just in time to deflect the bite aimed at his throat. The panther deals 5 damage.





OOC:  If there was no entangle spell, then I never left the area, and made an attack against the archer as I altered my post to explain.


----------



## Ariakor (Aug 21, 2005)

Pan Chou strikes the archer just after he fired his bow. But the man saw his follow-up attack just in time, dropping to a knee, for a short moment falling into the *Snake parting the Grass* -Evasive stance, and deflects the huge blade with the broad middle section of his bow.

The Lin charges him, taking him by surprise when he was still concentrating on Pan Chou, and wounds him. The hit was not enough for a really sevious wound, so it seems, as the man flinches and turns his attention towards his new attacker. With the two other guards out of the way, the scarred man is now the only one standing in the doorway blocking access to the hooded spellcaster.

[OOC: End of Round two, now starting round three, i hop i haven't forgotten anyone now]

The hooded man points towards the sphere of unholy energy still hovering near Guchiko and motions for it to follow her movement. Again, she barely escapes the stinking, black and green flames, but the heat coming from the ball still deals 3 points of damage to her. Then he retreats further into the darkness of the temple.


----------



## sword-dancer (Aug 23, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

He hurries to reach Guchikoin Time and and call the spririts to Protect her, if not he will put himself between Guchiko and the tainted Powers.

[==C: He will cast resist Taint on Guchiko]


----------



## Gez (Aug 23, 2005)

Lin Xu attacks the archer relentlessly with both of her blades.

mw short sword 17+7=24, damage 6+1=7
mw short sword 7+7=14, damage 3+1=4


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 24, 2005)

Jian Guo keeps hurling her flames at the nearest target.

Hit: 16
Damage: 9


----------



## Ariakor (Aug 25, 2005)

The archer is now the only remaining opponent, blocking your way into the temple as he stands on top of the stairs in the doorway,. He drops his bow and assumes an unarmed defensive stance, hands raised and crouching low.

Lin Xu's first attack is too fast for him to block and the short sword leaves a thin line of blood across his lower arms, just above where he wore a pair of finely crafted leather bracers. But he intercepts the second blade with the bracer on his other arm, deflecting the blwo harmlessly. Just in time he sees the small flame spirit hurting towards him,  ducks and moves his head aside. The flames did  not touch him.

As Guchiko brought some distance between her and the tainted flames,  Arishan reaches her and casts his spell. the same light seems to engulf her shortly, then drops inward. [ooc: cast successful]


----------



## Gez (Aug 26, 2005)

*« Surrender or die, bandit ! »*

Lin Xu continues to press on the archer.

Right short sword 8+7=15 (a miss, since Jian Guo missed with a 16)
Left short sword 18+7=25, damage 5+1=6

*« You can't dodge both blades at once ! »*


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 29, 2005)

Pan Chou attacks the archer. (20 +9 =29, Threat, 10 +9=19)


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 29, 2005)

More tiny flames:

Hit: 12
Damage: 6


----------



## Ariakor (Sep 3, 2005)

*Round 4*

OOC: i'm back again, had some problems with my intrenet connection after i returned. What will be Arisahn's action for this round?]


----------



## sword-dancer (Sep 5, 2005)

*Rushing to the aid of those of his comrades who are in needing it most, with healing or if necessary with his blade(as much good it will do)*


----------



## Ariakor (Sep 8, 2005)

Arishan draws his blade to join the fight with the archer. As he tries to evade both his blade and Pan Chou's blow, he fails at both attempts and falls to the ground, bleeding heavily. Pan Chou's hit had been devastating.

With the archer down, there are no other enemies left outside the temple. The horses, smelling the blood on the wind, are really nervous now.


----------



## Gez (Sep 8, 2005)

The final obstacle between her and the marauders' leader being dispatched, Lin Xu rushes toward the evil spellcaster, moving if possible so as to turn around him and leave the way clear for her allies (and also gaining her skirmish bonus to damage).

mw short sword 14+7=21, damage 1+1=2
mw short sword 9+7=16, damage 5+1=6


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 8, 2005)

Pan Chou follows after the eager scout.


----------



## sword-dancer (Sep 9, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

.*Arishan follows Pan Chou*


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 9, 2005)

Jian Guo, shamed by her poor performance, follows last.


----------



## Ariakor (Sep 12, 2005)

Inside, the templeconsists of three rooms: one is the building seen from the outside, the other two are caves connecting to it (one larger with the main altar, one smaller serving the resident monk as living quarters; a short tunnel leads from the back of the building to the altar cave and the sleeping cave is dug in the left wall of said tunnel). the interior, normally lit by candles and filled by the smell of burning incense, is covered in darkness. only a little light fromthe entrance illuminates the first room, but you can't see more than the tunnel's entrance in front of you. the room itself is empty, safe for what little furniture it had now lying smashed on the floor. a strange, decaying smell lies in the air, and you can hear faint chanting coming from the direction of the tunnel.
[ooc: listen check if you stop for a moment before continuing]


----------



## Gez (Sep 12, 2005)

Seeing the profanation has already begun, Lin Xu does not want to delay the evil sorcerer's death for even a tenth of second.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 12, 2005)

Jian gou follows, eager to put a swift end to the desecration.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 12, 2005)

Pan Chou rushes to follow.


----------



## Gez (Sep 12, 2005)

Hehehe... Nobody stops to listen.


----------



## Ariakor (Sep 17, 2005)

As you enter the dark tunnel, the chanting seems to grow louder. The darkness also becomes more palpable, the ground more uneven as you almost stumble among small rocks and roots. Though you are sure the tunnel can't be that deep, the darkness is as unfathomable as it is almost feelable. the chanting is growing more intense and high-pitched as you move on. suddenly, the roots seem to get a life of their own and start to grab at your ankles and legs. [ooc: everyone make a ref-save please].


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 18, 2005)

Jian Guo shivers, uncomfortable in the unnatural darkness. Shadow presses close to her side.


--
ooc:
JG Save: 16
S Save: 14
--


----------



## Gez (Sep 18, 2005)

Lin Xu, focused only on her attack against the one surviving defiler, is rather oblivious of her environment...

_[OOC: Xu's ref save: 7+5=12. Yay.]_


----------



## sword-dancer (Sep 18, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

*He jumpsa step back*
"What for an abonimation is that?"
*it didn`t sound as if he is much interested in an answer, as he begins to hack with despair around him*

 [OOC:  ref save: 8 + 3=11 Winner?]


----------



## Ariakor (Sep 19, 2005)

Jian Guo and Shadow manage to avoid the grasping roots, while Lin Xu and Arishan spend most of their time either trying to avoid it or hacking it to tiny bits, cutting their way through the darkness. While the other two fall back a little, the druid and her animal companion pass the little sleeping side cave and enter theother half of the tunnel, which is still shrouded in unfathomable darkness. The chantin seems to have stopped.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 19, 2005)

Casting a _Light_ spell at the tip of her quarter staff Jian Guo continues forwards.

--
Listen: 10+6
Spot : 10+3


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 19, 2005)

Pan Chou:
Reflex save
18 +3 =21


----------



## Ariakor (Sep 20, 2005)

The magical light surges outward from the tip of Jian Guo's quarter staff and bathes the tunnel and the cave beyond it in a warm, yellow-brown glow. All of you can now see the hooded figure, standing in front of the altar of Haiwan Wang (the deity of rivers and seas worshiped here,) with the (unconcious) body of an old monk lying before him on the carved altar stone. The body is covered in strange runes and small braziers to the left and right of the figure fill the room with the smell of foul incense. The area surrounding the altar is also covered in a set of runes forming a circle. As the dark robed figure turns towards you on your approach, a long curved and still boody knife in one hand, you can see that he had once been a member of the dark haired baoren, the noble catfolk of the south. But where dark rich fur should have been, you can see patches of skin carved with foul symbols, some leaking a strange substance that seems to twist and bend the magical light.
"You are to late. It has already begun," the baoren says, his lips parting to show a set of pale white razor-sharp teeth.


----------



## Gez (Sep 20, 2005)

_[Do we roll new inits? If so, Lin Xu's is 15+5=20.]_

Lin Xu charges the foul baoren. *« And it'll end with your own death! »*

_[Attack 17+2 (charge) +9 = 28, damage 6+1+4 (skirmish) = 11.]_


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 20, 2005)

She looks at the beast in disgust. "Why, you filthy abomination? Why? How can whatever tainted gifts you recieve in return be worth the price of this corruption?" She shakes her head sadly, "Not that it really matters anymore." And casts Flaming Sphere on the dark priest.

ooc:
Damage: 2d6: 9 hp


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 20, 2005)

Pan Chou charges forward, "You will pay for your crimes, evildoer!  Strike of Angry Heaven!  Fourth Degree!"   (Power Attack +8 to dmg, -4 to hit, +7 Melee Attack (+2 from charge), 19 +7= 26 + threat, 15 +7= 22.   dmg if hit= 20, if crit=39)


----------



## sword-dancer (Sep 21, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

*After he`d hacked the roots frantically to really tiny tiny bits he looked down the tunnel*
"Traitor, defiler, taintslave, you will !" *he shouts infuriated, then follows Pan Chou to the monk, kicking braziers aside he take the monk and carries him to safety, as good as he could.*

"Haiwan Wang  and Lüe Yi help this servant to heal your servent!"

[OOC: Casts cure Moderate Wounds on him(17 hp), if dire needed a second time]


----------



## Ariakor (Sep 21, 2005)

*7th round of combat*

[ooc: just keep your old inits. that will do]


The Baoren does not even try to evady Pan Chou's devastating attack. The great blade bites deep into his body, leaving a great, gashing wound that surely will be deadly shortly. Lin Xu's own attack finishes him, even before the gflaming Sphere starts sto sears off fur, flesh and abominal runes.  With disbelief in his eyes, he drops to his knees, blood coming from his lips as well.
"My death won't change what has already started. " He says with his dying breath. "The Servants of the Black Dragon have seen the end of the Emperor's Mandate. Your souls will be ours." then he dies.

The monk is unconcious, but still alive. The healing magic closes most of his gravest wounds and he slowly opens his eyes again, as the baoren breathes his last breath.  THe sickly greenish light from the chandeliers has died with the evil spellcaster and in the warm light still coming from the quarterstaff he looks around at all of you. "What happened? Who are you?" he asks weakly.


----------



## Gez (Sep 21, 2005)

*« We are stern protectors of the Empire. I am but a humble Sohei from the Northern Lands, my master sent me here to enquire about rumors of Shadowlands activities and use my experience to fight tainted marauders if needs be. And need there is, so fought I did. I met my enlightened companions recently during my investigation, as we all share the same aim of getting this land rid of taint. »*


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 21, 2005)

Ariakor said:
			
		

> "What happened? Who are you?" he asks weakly.




Jian Guo places her hand on the monk's forehead and speaks softly, "Shh. That's not important now. All you have to know is that you are safe."


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 21, 2005)

"Pan Chou, Imperial Magistrate,"  says Pan Chou with a lordly bow.  He then begins to cough feverishly.


----------



## sword-dancer (Sep 21, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

*Bowing to the monk*
"I´m Arisha Tüan, o old and wise, an unworthy pupil of the Li Monastery, here to learn a tiny bit of wisdom."

*The he went to Pan Chou,*

"Are you wounded,"

*Checking him  for wounds and other harms, especially if something look as taint.*

[OOC Heal Check 9 + 4 = 13; Knowledge Arcana 8 + 1 = 9/Natural 1]


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 22, 2005)

Pan Chou smiles bitterly. "Only when I breathe..."   He stands up straight, regaining his bearings.  "It's an old complaint, left over from a childhood illness.  Usually it is no problem, but a great deal of activity can cause it to flare up.  I can hold it at bay while I have to, but--afterwards, I tend to simply loose my control.  I'd rather not kill myself with some meaningless show of strength..."


----------



## Ariakor (Sep 23, 2005)

The monk slowly looks around the room. "It seems to me," he says after a long silence, finally trying to get up, "that you have come here just in time.  The spirits of this place are angered at the desacration done by the foul servant so fshadow, but your intervention prevented them from completing their task.  I thank you for your assistance." he starts to smile, slowly, then continues: "Did anyone of them escape?"


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 23, 2005)

"I believe we captured or killed all that we encountered--but there may have been others in hiding," notes Pan Chou.  "What can you tell us of your assailants, Father?"


----------



## Gez (Sep 23, 2005)

*« I'll go watch over the prisoner now. »*


----------



## Ariakor (Sep 24, 2005)

The monk is silent for a while, but then he spaks: "I'm not sure about much of the details, but i guess they were a small group. I came to the entrance of the temple when i heard the sound of horses approaching. I think it was no more than a dozen, including the acursed baoren and this fellow with the scars." The old man cough, draws a deep breath and continues. "before i could do aniything, the baoren cast a spell on me and drained all the strength out of me. I then dropped to the floor. They must have thought me unconcious then, but i wasn't, and so i saw that most of this group dissapeared into the temple and started to smash things. They all looked more like soldiers to me than mere bandits. The baoren and the scarred leader talked about a map or something hidden in the altar's crystal stones, and that the baoren's masters would be pleased with the arranged patterns. I tried to stay awake longer, but at that point i lost conscience."

The prisoner outside is still there.he glares defiantly, but other than that remains silent.


----------



## sword-dancer (Sep 25, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

_Is anybody here wounded or harmed in another way?_


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 25, 2005)

"Perhaps finding the Map would help shed some light on the situation." Jian Guo starts searching the badies of the fallen.


----------



## Gez (Sep 25, 2005)

Lin Xu comes back to the sanctuary, leading the prisonner in.

*« Here is the lone survivor of the defilers. He may able to answer some questions, in the eventuality he still cares about his worthless life. »*


----------



## Ariakor (Sep 28, 2005)

The prisoner enters the little cave, his eyes on the ground, hands bound behind his back. he limps a little and looks like he just awoke from some dark dream or another and realized the fate that  awaits him.

Aside from their weapons and armor, you find a few items of note on the bodies of the dead: The archer's carved bow, though defiled with etchings in the writing of the shadowlands, seems to be in remarkable shape considering the other gear he and his comrades carried. His gloves had once belonged to an imperial officer and bear fine decorations inlaid in silver along the leather. The weapons of the others seem quite normal, except for one scimitar which still appears shiny and new despite its obvious heavy use. on the bodies you also find 4 flagons of various shapes, mostly made of clay, all sealed. They also seem to carry a few coins with them, though only the archer has a substantial amount of them on his body (carried inside a leather bag which he probably took from some merchant or from one of the shrines, though you can#t be quite sure of that). he also carries a few pieces of green jade, one for each of his undrlings and one jsut a bit larger than the others.
on the baoren's body you find several pieces of parchment, more or less stained with his blood, two more flagons, a small leather-bound book and two red crystals, one of them glowing slightly.


----------



## Gez (Oct 3, 2005)

*« So, Magistrate and enlightened souls, what do we do of him? I spared his life because I wasn't sure at the time he was a defiler. Maybe he can answer some questions about the purpose of these jade pieces? »*


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 9, 2005)

Jian Guo walks up to the prisoner and slaps him hard. "What is your name? Who sent you and why? What exactly were you trying to accomplich here? You will tell us, or suffer the consequences."


----------



## Ariakor (Oct 13, 2005)

The prisoner looks scared, but seems to refuse to answer your question.

[ooc: do you want to roll intimidate?]


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 13, 2005)

Pan Chou regards the defiler severely.

"You know, do you not, that the penalty for your actions can be death?"

He unsheathes his blade.

"And if you do not speak, it will be..."


----------



## Gez (Oct 13, 2005)

*« You have seen by yourself that we do not flinch when we have to kill. We want to know from where you came, how long have you been defiling temples, what are the purpose of the unusual items you and your leader carried, whether there are other groups like yours, which sites have you and your team already visited, and so on. Speak freely and you may find redemption. Hold informations from us and you will find the thousand hells. »*


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 14, 2005)

"Or," Jian Guo smiles cruelly, "we can keep you alive until we can deliver you to those more skilled than us in making prisoners talk... Then The Death of a Thousand Cuts will be your final fate, but you will long for it before the end."


----------



## sword-dancer (Oct 15, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

_Magistrate, I believe that the law don`t consider it full punishment to behead the defiler, I believe I read that it demands the Pit of bamboo or was it the the butterfly impaling?_

He hesitates a moment

_I Apologize deeply, I don`t wanted to doubt your authority and knowledge, especially not your judgement, I remember well, that the law allows for reasonable replacement of such punishment if necessary!_

Then he talks to the defiler

_If you repent and try to amends your crimes, the Magistrate could be look upon your cause wit wellemeaning and reduceyour punishment according to the law, he could even recommend  for mercy in your cause if he´s sure you`re serious and `ve fully tried to do amends. I could in this cause support his recommend._


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 15, 2005)

sword-dancer said:
			
		

> _Magistrate, I believe that the law don`t consider it full punishment to behead the defiler, I believe I read that it demands the Pit of bamboo or was it the the butterfly impaling?_
> 
> He hesitates a moment
> 
> ...




"It depends," notes the magistrate.  "In the case of a blood sorcerer, it is death on the spot.  Too dangerous to keep alive.  In the case of an assistant, it is a matter of whether he is to be given a death of Example, or Expediency."


----------



## sword-dancer (Oct 15, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

_An example would be fitting_


----------



## Ariakor (Oct 16, 2005)

hearing you talk about his fate, the prisoner turns whiter each time. finally, it seems to be too much for him. With tears forming in his eyes, he begins to talk. Slowly at first, with quite a few pauses in between, but gaining more resolve to confess as he speaks.

"Please Magistrate, I repent the sins in which i took part, helping these others defile this holy place. i was but ahumble soldierfrom the Northern Border Territories, when they took me prisoner in a raid and led me from the enlightened path the spirits of my ancestors had set before me. We came from the shadowlands, travelling here via an ancient stone arch. Longying, the baoren, called it the Pathways of Nightly Whispers and it brought us and another group here in but a few days, instead of weaks, unnoticed. We parted ways with the other group, led by a human named Wang Xueshi (selfstyled "the Bloodwarrior"). they went to the areas around the provincial capital, while we traveld towards the coast, seeking these stones [ooc: he nods in the direction of the stones you found with the baoren]. Longying said they would contain the spiritual essence of this and other places, which he planned to sacrifice to his Master ind the Eternal Shadow. before we came here, we had visited two other shrines, one not far from the entrance to the Pathways, the other one about a day's travel distant from here. There, Longying also aquired these stones.In the name of the spirits of my ancestors, The glowing stone is from the last site, while the other one he already has used in sonme dark ritual or another during the last storm. As far as i know, he hadn't managed to get the stone from this site before you arrived. The jade pieces are only meant for those who have served the Eternal Shadow for some time, protecting them on their tripps into the deepest parts of the shadowlands where they meet their masters for the first time. Without thhe jade, i was told, the powers of the Eternal Shadow yould warp one's very soul." he bends his head, his gaze directed on the floor before him. "i beg forgiveness for my sins and await the judgement i deserve. i shamed my family, my ancesters and the empire."


----------



## Gez (Oct 16, 2005)

*« You could show us the way to the two other defiled shrines, and to the entrance of that pathway. The stone that hasn't been used for a profane ritual will need to be put back in place. The two others, maybe they could be cleansed. »*

Lin Xu asks the priest what he thinks about all this.


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 17, 2005)

"The autorities need to be notified about this gateway as soon as possible. It must either be guarded or destroyed, and that desicion is above us to make."


----------



## sword-dancer (Oct 18, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

He looks long on the items, then asks the spirits

_Would you please show me, if they´re tainted?  _ 

[OOC : Casts detect taint]


----------



## Ariakor (Oct 19, 2005)

Arishan:
[After concentrationg a bit, the dull stone shows strong taint, while the glowing stone is only crisscrossed with a small spiderweb ob taint, barely dulling its shine.]

The old priest nods slowly. "I'm sure there is a ritual to cleanse these stones, but as far as i remember it must be performed at the sites from which they were taken. And you would certainly need something to offer to the spirit of the place so defiled in order to calm the resulting malevolance of it. Let me think about it for a little while. I can then probably tell you more about it."


----------



## Gez (Oct 28, 2005)

*« So, wise master, what can you tell us now ? »*


----------



## sword-dancer (Oct 31, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

_The dull stone  ist full of Taint, the other is webbed in Taint but shines_ He says


----------



## Ariakor (Nov 2, 2005)

After thinking for a while, the old monk says: "The ritual of cleansing i can think of consists of two parts, which both must be conducted at the places from which the stones where taken: first the stone has to be cleansed of physical as well as spiritual taint by one knowledgeable in the ways of the spirits. Second the spirit of the holy place to which these stones are connected has to be appeased with an offering in order to undo the wrongs wrought by the servants of the Shadowlands. This offering is depending on the spirit, as far as i can say. some would probably be done with a few fruits and a prayer, but the older, more powerful one could demand something else entirely." He makes a pause, throwing a measuring glance at your captive. "Some require physical objects to change their behaviour, while others want for immaterial things like justice. Whatever you do with him lies in the hands of the Magistrate to decide. If he is willing to guide you to the shrines, so better be it, i think."


----------



## Rhialto (Nov 2, 2005)

Pan Chou bows.  "As a servant of the Empire, it is my duty to see to the well-being of its inhabitants--man and spirit.  I will be proud to escort these fine people."


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 2, 2005)

"And I will do whatever I can to help."


----------



## sword-dancer (Nov 4, 2005)

*Arishan Tüen Li*

„I will try to help with the cleansing and  to aqppease   for the spirits who reside in this places.“


----------



## Gez (Nov 4, 2005)

*« And I'll protect the enlightened souls in their travel and during their cleansing rituals. »*


----------



## Ariakor (Nov 5, 2005)

"Thank you for your offer to help me," the monk says, bowing to you. "The Evil ONes didn't do much damage here to the spirit of this place, but i think you should hurry to get to the other two shrines. An angry spirit grows restless in no time and there is no way to tell whether it would still be friendly towards those that usually broought him offerings or if it succumbs to the maddening taint of the Shadowlands."

He fixes your captive with an intense stare and says: "And you, if you really are repenting what you have done you would be well advised to give them every help possible to you. Though this may not redeem your own soul from the darkness of the Eternal Shadow, it could stil remove the stain you brought upon your family and ancestors before the Heavenly Court."

Hearing this, the man stares intently at the floor, his face showing some kind of fear and despair, as if he just now realized the full extend of what he has done. After a few moments, he says in a small voice: "I am sorry for what i have done and my life and honor is in your hands."


----------



## Gez (Nov 9, 2005)

*« If, with your help, we successfully repair the spiritual damage caused by this vile Baoren, you will have made a decisive step toward redeeming yourself. »*


----------



## Ariakor (Nov 10, 2005)

"I sure will help you in any way i can. Just tell me and i'll show you the way." the prisoner says, head still bowed and eyes to the floor.


----------



## Gez (Nov 10, 2005)

*« Can you identify which stone corresponds to which desecrated shrine ? »*


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 10, 2005)

ooc: I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to leave this game. I feel absolutely no connection to my character, she's just boring and bland and any attempts to make her more interesting will go against her personality.
I like the setting, but I feel I have nothing to add to the game. So, good bye.


----------



## Ariakor (Nov 13, 2005)

"Yes, i think so" says your captive. he then describes the place from which they took the glowing stone. "it was a clearing in the wooded hils about a days travel fromhere, on the road between the imperial highway and the village close by this one. its shire stood next to a pond covered with water lilys. Two paths led to two different villages from there." This seems to be the shrine you visited with the farmers on the way to their village. "This is the place from which he took the stone which is still glowing. The other one was situated closer to the entrance to the pathways, at the entrance to a narrow valley in the hills, surrounded by a ring of standing stones and located in the ruins of an old watchtower.. I can lead you to these places."


----------



## Gez (Nov 13, 2005)

*« Alright. Let's not lose time, we have to appease these spirits. We'll start by the nearest shrine, the one near the water lilies. Venerable monk, would you accompany us to perform the cleansing rituals ? »*


----------



## Ariakor (Nov 13, 2005)

The monk smiles. "Sure, but i first have to perform some minor cleansing rituals here before we go. It won't take longer than an hour, i think. If there is nothing else i can do for you, i'll start right away."


----------



## Gez (Nov 13, 2005)

*« Starting right away is the best thing you can do for us -- and more importantly, for the spirits, »* says Xu with a small smile.


----------



## Ariakor (Nov 16, 2005)

About half an hour later, the monk  has finished his rituals and is ready to leave with you. Together with your prisoner, you start on your journey back to the other shrine. About an hour before sunset, you reach the clearing after ascending the narrow path you first used to get there. As the sun sets in the east, it is eerily quiet, no insects buzzing around the lake, no birds chirping among the trees. the site pretty much loks like it did when you left, and a faint movement on the other side of the pond is the only indication of this place still being inhabited by its revered spirit.

The monk heads over to the altar and starts spreading his holy instruments on the ground in front of it. your prisoner seems nervous, most of the time looking all around and at no specific place at all, trying to ignore the presence of the spirit on the other side of the clearing.

"If you want to, you can help me with the preparations," says the monk, glancing over his shoulder.


----------



## Gez (Nov 17, 2005)

*« Just tell us what we should do. »*


----------



## Ariakor (Nov 24, 2005)

During the next thirty minutes, the old monk instructs you to help him clean up the place and set up a new altar to the clearing's spirit, while he himself stands at the waters edge and tries to get the spirit to show itself. As the sun sets, you light a few torches around the shrine, calling for the powers of Heaven to cleanse this place from foul corruption. Then, after spreading holy water around the new shrine to re-sanctify it and lighting three bowls of incense on top of it (one aligned to the north, south and east respectively, leaving the area to the west where the spirit has been hiding open), be beginns to chant the holy prayers of the Ancients.

You all form a half-circle  around the altar, your prisoner kneeling next to the monk in silent prayer. Only the wind rustling in the branches of the trees can be heard, everything else seems to have fallen silent.

Then the wind grows stronger, the waters of the lake begin to stir and out from under the lily pads, it seems, a humanoid figure rises above the water. Dressed in fine clothingof green and blue silk, draped with small stones and leaves of different shapes and sizes, the figure has resembles a human woman with dark, shoulder-length hair, crystal-green eyes and a pale complexion of unearthly beauty. She carries an unlit lantern in her right hand and a slender blade is dangling on her belt, seemingly made out of crystal and streaks of obsidian.

the spirit seems to be angry at first, but as the monk continues his prayer, now joined by your captive who seems sincerely interested in repenting for his sins commited here, she slowly grows calmer. After offering more incense to the spirit, the monk lays the stone you found with the baoren on the altar before him. "Revered Ancestor," he says, "please forgive the sins which have been commited by those that were lost to the Ways of Heaven and accept the return of this stone as a humble offering from us to amend what has been done to you and your memory."

The silence after those words seems to strech on for minutes as the spirit is focused on the stone, having lost all interest in the world around him. then, she looks up and says "I accept your offer." Looking at all of you, even your prisoner, she continues:"You have done well. Though there is still much to do to clean this place of the stink of corruption, you have been of a great help for me. For without this stone, i would never have been strong enough to withstand the forces of the eternal Shadow pressing closser and closer upon this place. I Thank you all."


----------



## Gez (Nov 24, 2005)

*« We did our duty, and are sorry to have been too late to prevent the offense. Revered spirit, we will have to travel as fast as possible to other holy places that have been attacked, and try to clean the taint there as we have done here. We will stay here for the night, and leave on morrow's dawn. »*


----------



## Ariakor (Nov 24, 2005)

"As you whish. Make yourself at home in my humble abode, the creatures of shadow won't be able to touch you here."


----------



## Gez (Dec 3, 2005)

*« We thank you kindly. »*


----------



## Ariakor (Dec 7, 2005)

The old monk spends the evening in quiet counsel with the spirit, while you can relax among the trees around the lake. The night itself passes without any incident and as the sun rises in the east, you eat breakfast and get ready to continue to the next shrine.  The monk makes another sacrifice, this one for thanking the spirit for her hospitality, and then you are on your way. 

The journey to the other defiled shrine takes almost three days.  for the first half of your journey you are able to follow a more or less usefull road snaking along the coastline.  Then you continue on a dirt path, which seems to be used only infrequently. as you are nearing the site on the third day, you notice some changes in the environment around you, minor changes, but changes nevertheless. The air no longer seems to be filled with the sounds of birds or crickets, everything seems to be covered in an unnatural silence. The wind blowing in your faces carries with it a strange odor, smelling a little like rotten egs and like something you don't recognize. Closer still, even the trees, bushes and grass around you seem to become darker and withered, even though upon close inspection they appear healthy as ever.

When questioned as to the layout of the shrine, your prisoner describes it as the ruins of an old crumbling border fort, one half used by nearby villages as a source for stones and other building materials, while the other half, consisting of little more htan  an abandoned tower and the remains of two wals, was home to Fengqi, a local guardian spirit and his two lesser spirit consorts.


----------



## Gez (Dec 9, 2005)

*« It's obvious the situation here as degenerated far worse than at the pond during the time it was tainted. I hope we're still not too late yet. »*


----------

